# 2010 Overclock.net Case Mod Competition -- Discussion thread -- $2000 in prizes



## Chewman

hey. when do we get access to the private documenting section to start our logs?
or am I the only one having this peoblem?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chewman* 
hey. when do we get access to the private documenting section to start our logs?
or am I the only one having this peoblem?

Have you PMed on of the Managers (*Chipp*, *Burn*, and *The Manual*) when registering? This is necessary since one of the Managers has to add you to the contestants usergroup as access to the documenting area is granted based on usergroups. This is the reason why the registration thread says that registrants should PM a manager and myself (since I update the list in the registration thread and am keeping a spreadsheet for reference purposes as well).


----------



## Chewman

ah. ty, knew i must've missed something.
thanks, PMing Chipp now.


----------



## Papang

Hi,

Sorry to ask something not stated specifically but are entrees from Mexico permitted?

I have been surprised to know how many contests limit their entrants from countries such as Mexico, so I apologize for belabouring you with this type of inquiry.

Saludos

P.S. We have competed in a couple of global contests from mid 2009 on, the first time that we know of Mexicans doing so internationally and obtained a third place in one and a first place (wow!) in another-all from a new (couple of months) modding forum with a handful of members due to this. So we will try not to be inopportune and clod-headed with our entrants, heheh. Thnx


----------



## radodrill

There are no limitations based on the location of contestants. The only minor restriction is that cash prizes will only be issued via PayPal. Also, bear in mind that entries are to be on an individual basis and not group projects.


----------



## Papang

Hey, that is GREAT! Thnx Radodrill!

We were thinking of individual entrees from the get-go becuase we are spread all over the darn country.

I hope some of the Mexican 'ex-patriates' here, will enter the contest too. It is the only way to promote modding among the locals and of course Mod Contests of this level open internationlly are not that many. Kudos and Congrats for open minded-global thinking!









Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Fear of Oneself

too bad i modded my case between the ending of the last competition and the beginning of this one, but i am interested to see what everyone else does


----------



## kimosabi

Yeah, I'd really liek to participate here but I'm out of ideas(not) and don't have the inspiration I need. Gotta finish up NorseRad first. Good luck to all the contestants, I'm really looking forward to seeing all those awesome builds.


----------



## nckid4u

I am deciding between a couple of ideas I have... Can't wait to get started


----------



## repo_man

We are being watched.









Can't wait to get started, ideas are brewing in my head more and more lately! I'm soooo ready for Pro this year!


----------



## TheOcelot

Is there a certain age limit to enter? I'm asking because I don't fully know about the payment methods of paypal. Also, this is a friends question, but can we mod a stock case? Like my friend bought an HP compaq and he wants to know if modding that case is acceptable or if its aftermarket cases only.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


Is there a certain age limit to enter? I'm asking because I don't fully know about the payment methods of paypal.


I have no information on PP's ToS/etc but there is no age restriction here on OCN for our contest. As long as you can mod it and make the log (and stay within the rules of course) you can enter.









If you are too young for a PP address, perhaps you have a friend or family member with one that would let you use theirs?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


Is there a certain age limit to enter? I'm asking because I don't fully know about the payment methods of paypal. Also, this is a friends question, but can we mod a stock case? Like my friend bought an HP compaq and he wants to know if modding that case is acceptable or if its aftermarket cases only.


As Repo said, We do not have an age limit for participating in the competition. For details about PayPal, please refer to their website.

Any PC case mod or scratch case build is eligible.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


As Repo said, We do not have an age limit for participating in the competition. For details about PayPal, please refer to their website.

Any PC case mod or scratch case build is eligible.


Alright thanks for the quick responses radodrill and repo_man.


----------



## repo_man




----------



## caraboose

Well, Mexicans are watching us... This is interesting Lol

Repo;
Show down time


----------



## xHassassin

Hmm, I noticed you had a best cable management award... Does this mean we're required to add hardware to the case?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Repo;
Show down time










You better come prepared, I'm gunning for first!























All in good fun of course.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


You better come prepared, I'm gunning for first!
























All in good fun of course.


You'll probably beat me again. But best of luck








I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish mine in time







It's going to be very expensive, and extensive.

Edit: xHassassin No you don't need to add hardware, as long as it's capable of having hardware. Or so I've been told.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


You'll probably beat me again. But best of luck








I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish mine in time







It's going to be very expensive, and extensive.


Best of luck to you too mate! Glad to see we both moved into Pro this year!









Expensive _and_ extensive eh? Oh no, not me! I'm going for *cheap* and extensive!







....


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Best of luck to you too mate! Glad to see we both moved into Pro this year!









Expensive _and_ extensive eh? Oh no, not me! I'm going for *cheap* and extensive!







....

















As long as somebody buys my 280s I should be good to go for this case.
You put up one Hell of a fight, and I'm hoping to have a Hell of a fight again this year for first with you








I was actually on the verge of dropping out due to money, but I decided to sell the 280s to pay for my new buddy.

Cheap is definatly the way to go, though I don't think I can get loads of plastic and durafix for cheap









May the best case win!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Hmm, I noticed you had a best cable management award... Does this mean we're required to add hardware to the case?


Having hardware installed is not required; although I believe having hardware installed (even if it's old and/or borrowed from another rig) does add a lot to the final pics.

The best cable management would for the most part be applicable for those contestants that do have hardware installed, but even projects without hardware could win it (e.g. by showing the integration of pathways, conduits, and such that would keep all the cabling out of sight).


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


As long as somebody buys my 280s I should be good to go for this case.
You put up one Hell of a fight, and I'm hoping to have a Hell of a fight again this year for first with you








I was actually on the verge of dropping out due to money, but I decided to sell the 280s to pay for my new buddy.

Cheap is definatly the way to go, though I don't think I can get loads of plastic and durafix for cheap









May the best case win!


Plastic and durafix huh?.....
















I expect to up the biggest fight of my modding career. Look at my logs Flip this case > Phoenix > Chlokwork, I've moved by leaps and bounds. I plan to make this one a real showstopper.







GL selling the 280s bro!


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Plastic and durafix huh?.....
















I expect to up the biggest fight of my modding career. Look at my logs Flip this case > Phoenix > Chlokwork, I've moved by leaps and bounds. I plan to make this one a real showstopper.







GL selling the 280s bro!


You'll never guess it







Oh and aluminum tubing

Hopefully you do something amazing that'll destroy. I must admit, I saw Chlokwork and I knew then and there I was toast







To pretty for a UFO.
G'luck!


----------



## pheoxs

Definitely looking forward to this. I'm in Amateur since this is my first build but we'll see, maybe I'll ask to move up to Intermediate since I have faith in this build. Definitely don't think I'll be able to keep up to you guys in Pro though haha.

Gonna be a great year of mods, thats for sure though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Look at all this talk of winning already.







I would not be surprised if all the regulars got blindsided by a newb-Moder and I would actually be rutin for the new und3r doggs trying to come up. I sure wish I had the money to put my modding skills where my mouth is.







Heck I'm going on a 1-1/2 year old mod that I still have not completed. Funding bites for me atm otherwise I would enter sometin just to be in the competition. Good Luck to all entrants.


----------



## xHassassin

Hopefully I'll actually go all the way with a project this year.


----------



## radodrill

We have just increased the total prize payout to $2000


----------



## repo_man

Lol, me and Caraboose are just happily trash talking. In all seriousness though, anyone who simply finishes a mod for this contest is a winner to me. Each year we have _a lot_ of people drop out due to time or money issues. Plan, plan, plan guys!

@the amateur category folk - All us 'pro' category people were amateur once! You learn by doing, so let me quote Ms. Frizzle - "Take chances, make mistakes, and get messy!"









@Rado - WOOT for more monies!


----------



## xHassassin

Deep pockets this time around eh?


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Awesome... I've been waiting for an excuse to execute a mod I've got.. time to break out the ruler.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Deep pockets this time around eh?









You all can thank Admin for the extra funds. He has been putting a lot of time and money back into the site very recently.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Blood is pouring will be getting ripped apart and redone and microATXed for the comp if I get a new job before feb


----------



## nckid4u

I picked up a second hand TT Spedo for this round. Have not seen very many serious mods on these cases (especially watercooling setups). I love my Rocketfish, but need to try something new. This should be fun. Trying to think of a name...

H2O Spedo???

Spedo vH2.O???


----------



## nafljhy

wow, there are some crazy competition in this year's pro section!


----------



## Xtaticego

Cant wait have tons of ideas . Also this mod will be for my new gaming system since my old machine cant keep up with todays games and programs.
Thinking tri sli . I also have 2 other case modding competitions im in and now this one . Im gonna be a busy man. I think of it has more practice the better i will get . Then maybe next year enter the pro category.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


I picked up a second hand TT Spedo for this round. Have not seen very many serious mods on these cases (especially watercooling setups). I love my Rocketfish, but need to try something new. This should be fun. Trying to think of a name...

H2O Spedo???

Spedo vH2.O???



H2SPEEDO









Think I'll try to remember this contest and enter next year.. this year I spent a tad too much on my first WC setup.. but I'm very interested in a modding contest!


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks* 
H2SPEEDO









Think I'll try to remember this contest and enter next year.. this year I spent a tad too much on my first WC setup.. but I'm very interested in a modding contest!

It doesn't have to be an expensive mod. Mine so far the budget is sitting around 50$ (which means it'll end up costing 200, ugh lol, it keeps getting much much more complex)


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


I picked up a second hand TT Spedo for this round. Have not seen very many serious mods on these cases (especially watercooling setups). I love my Rocketfish, but need to try something new. This should be fun. Trying to think of a name...

H2O Spedo???

Spedo vH2.O???


I like H2O Spedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


wow, there are some crazy competition in this year's pro section!










Yeah man, I'm glad to see how many people are registering for the pro division. Lots of nice competition this time









Also; Repo I can't do what I planned







because it would have cost about 1200 bucks in steel/plastic/electronics (not computer parts), so I am doing something like you, cheap and extensive too.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
It doesn't have to be an expensive mod. Mine so far the budget is sitting around 50$ (which means it'll end up costing 200, ugh lol, it keeps getting much much more complex)


yeah well.. I kinda already started and posted pics about stuff I did with my new case.. minor stuff but still nothing worthy of a top 3 in any class when I'll be finished with my case

Next year I might try to do something pretty nice that would look great and force me to acquire a bunch of new skills to complete







I kinda already have an idea


----------



## Chewman

do you think admin can send us registrees some appliques for free?
.....


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


do you think admin can send us registrees some appliques for free?
.....










As stated in the first post of the info thread, all completed projects will receive a free applique pack


----------



## Chewman

but that's AFTER it's done. lol.
I need to make it look better before haha.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


but that's AFTER it's done. lol.
I need to make it look better before haha.


Then buy some, and sell the ones you receive.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Also; Repo I can't do what I planned







because it would have cost about 1200 bucks in steel/plastic/electronics (not computer parts), so I am doing something like you, cheap and extensive too.


$1200









If you need that much to make a good case you need to reassess how you mod!







I'm setting myself to a rough financial plan of - Cost of case + $200 for modding parts/decoration/upgrades.









Ballin' on a budget bay-bee!


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Well, Mexicans are watching us... This is interesting Lol

Repo;
Show down time










Well guys, it is funny that OCN should be keeping an eye on all 27 of our members in ModdingMx (of these 10 are "dormant" and are about to be kicked out). It also should be funny that we are making such a hub-bub about the mod contest here. Why? Because we are trying to raise our rock bottom level of modding, like I mentioned in my intro, to something half-way decent mod wise. There are a bunch of forums in Mexico dedicated to gaming and overclocking (kids and rich guys/kids) but practically none to aesthetic technological case and peripheral modifications (mods). That is the main reason our forum was created just 3 months ago, to fill in the gap of what was missing down under (Mexico not Australia).

The only way a handful of us see that we can accomplish this is by promoting entrants from our members, to mod contests OUTSIDE of Mexico. We figure that mods in Mexico are in a rut and have stagnated on simple screwdriver add-ons and an occasional pro paint job (what are can spray paints? Duhh!). Of course many of our members are intimidated as OCN is one of the premier computer sites world-wide and their poor english levels puts them to shame (tsk, tsk!). HOWEVER, there are some of us who have more of a sense of adventure and are just fed up with low-level mod talk and have even progressed to doing scratch mods (cheaper than buying a Lian Li to mod, most probably?). And speak and write english on a decent level, heheh.
Just imagine trying to get a handful of members HERE to compete in a Chinese mod contest where the worklogs have to be done in Mandarin (the main dialect of the 56 that officially exist) even if they were disbursing say $10,000 usd in prizes. There would be a lot of doubts, queasiness, and a feeling of intimidation, no? If one the policies here says COMPETE IN ALL OPEN CONTEST, all the Admins, Mods, interested members, etc. would have at least a hard time convincing your more adventurous modders to even register (just what was happening back at my forum). There are some gigantic forums in China and elsewhere (anyone bothered to check?) with some really advanced mods being done.

Don't get me wrong. We don't expect to improve and be recognized overnight but it would be nice if we weren't laughed out of a lot of places just because our modding level was so well...laughable. That is the reason you have so many Mexican members here (a few with a bunch of posts), there was just no decent place to go if you thought a little more ambitiously in Mexico. Also you can lay your fears away of "team efforts" because we are an on-line community spread all over the darn country. My closest forum mate is a good 16-18 hour drive from Cancun (my home town) and I am pretty sure I am the only modder in this town of 750,000 souls. You have to understand that our standard of living is much lower and a $500 usd prize is not exactly pocket change as over there, but that is the main reason there are so few modders in the country.

Now you see why the heavy discussions in our forum? I for one don't want them to make a poor showing here (I am one of the Admins) and as a matter of fact locked down the discussion threads. We were going in circles and if they don't have the moral fortitude to show what they can do, well they should sit it out until they feel up to it-end of discussion. Anything about the contest, as was recommended, will be attended between us by PMs or e-mail (privado=private). So how many will show up? Probably less than at the beginning, but as they say "no guts, no glory" (sounds sort of edgy)-I for one am in (shortly as soon as I find out about some material availabilities so I can report them correctly in my log).
And no I'm no "pro", modding is just a hobby and what are sponsorships BTW (kidding, I have none)?

Just like one of your personalities said here, "I don't write a lot, I just have a lot to say" (me too!), heheh. Not a lot of one-liners from me.

Oh yeah, I studied in Texas A & M Univ. and so is my son working on his MS (Gig'em Ags!).

BTW, did you REALLY understand a lot with Google Translator? A lot of what was translated was atrocious and made zilch sense! I just can't get them to use good grammar and stop using slang, so a lot is "lost in the translation". My bad, but I am working on it with them.

So,.. are we square?

Cheers and Saludos guys, we can a learn a lot from you two, I say.


----------



## repo_man

Papang,

I hope you have not been offended by our banter. I believe Caraboose was just making note of our status here at OCN (that international modding forums take note of our contest), as we initially thought the thread(s) at your site were just an international modding site commenting on what was going on here.

I encourage all your members to come join us! Their english can't be any worse than some of the english-speaking teenagers already here.







Again, I hope you did not take any of our commentary here as derogatory or insulting. If anything, I am proud our contest here warrants talent from other countries; I sometimes forget just how big OCN is!

That said, mod on my friend. I hope to see your work in this contest! And please, tell your friends they are more than welcome to join this contest, a little bad grammar never hurt anyone! If nothing else, perhaps they know someone in RL or online that could read over their logs and translate for them?

~Repo


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


$1200









If you need that much to make a good case you need to reassess how you mod!







I'm setting myself to a rough financial plan of - Cost of case + $200 for modding parts/decoration/upgrades.









Ballin' on a budget bay-bee!










Yeah, I was going to attempt at making Marvin (from Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy) But I realized that I don't have 1200 bucks to spend on a life sized Marvin









$200ish seems like a very good budget. Hopefully you can make that bit back from prizes








My new design that I've started on, is going to cost roughly $300. Powder coating costs a lot.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Yeah, I was going to attempt at making Marvin (from Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy) But I realized that I don't have 1200 bucks to spend on a life sized Marvin









$200ish seems like a very good budget. Hopefully you can make that bit back from prizes








My new design that I've started on, is going to cost roughly $300. Powder coating costs a lot.


Mines at 38$ so far. The 'case' itself is built and just did the last structural pieces tonight. Now its on to cooling, then cable management, then lastly styling and painting which will be the most expensive section.

Not a clue how I wanna make this thing look as of yet, it'll all come down to how much $ I can pour into it over the next few months. Textbooks this semester was 950$


----------



## xHassassin

Hmm, I was thinking of setting myself a budget of 50~75, and here you all are talking about budgets in the hundreds and thousands.


----------



## Chewman

uhhh. I've spent $1200 AUD on mine sofar. But only $200~ on the case. oh and I'm building an entire new rig, if that makes any difference.


----------



## meticadpa

I've not set myself a budget yet, perhaps that's dangerous...









I'm in dire need of a new case, but I can't build my case mod case quickly, or I'll be too urged to post pics... I'm just going to make a cheap MDF techstation.









Oh, and names...

How about: Project: Lucidium?

I can't wait for the competition... I love mods, and competitive modding =







+







.


----------



## Papang

No offense taken Repo, we may be guests initially but we can become full fledged members with time. Thanks really, we appreciate it. Just as a comment, last week when I skimmed the forums in Mexico, the only one to comment on the OCN contest was us and the only one to encourage members to join in . I have to admit that the others were just plain "chicken" (boy am I going to get it!) and firmly entrenched in their mod "comfy zones" (what is a Dremel







)

With the no publishing rule, under advisement we will have to do as much as is possible with PMs and e-mails, harder than editing on a thread in our forum but doable. That'll show several of them how bad it was to not pay attention in elementary and middle school when they had to take their obligatory english classes, something else to work on, sigh...

I'll leave the younger members here to you and the rest of the staff, heheh. Good luck here! Jeez, what happened to readin', writin' and 'rithmatic??

I'll be joining soon (probably intermediate) as soon as I can confirm some supplies I need for a correct log posting. It will be a privilege to show off some of our stuff here to this great forum and community.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## repo_man

"What is a dremel" Lol! I understand!







Seeing the posting on your forum was funny because after seeing my name on the list there I Google'd my handle to see if I was anywhere else. Apparently a French modding forum discussed my "Chlokwork Orange" log from last year and some Indonesian modding site cited my work on my "Phoenix" log. Interesting stuff!

At any rate, if you're still looking for suppliers (and if you haven't already) take a look at our Modding Supply Thread here that lists quite a few distributors/etc. Might be very useful to not only you, but our other non-US modders this year!


----------



## masbuskado

Am back with a vengeance, I am taking prisoners this year... so bring your A+++++ x10 Game!!! Nice to see a bunch of new and old faces... but this year am not playing nice...
















Happy Modding!!!









*Viva la Revolution!*


----------



## Morphix

I was looking around the garage area here, and i realised i have every single tool a modder needs. Ever. I've got a Dremel, router, band saw, belt sander, table saw, etc. etc.

Now that I also just found out I'm starting to work tomorow, my budget for my build will be about $300, for the case alone. I want to go all-in, but still maintain a profit from possible prizes.

Be prepared, men!


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morphix* 
I was looking around the garage area here, and i realised i have every single tool a modder needs. Ever. I've got a Dremel, router, band saw, belt sander, table saw, etc. etc.

Now that I also just found out I'm starting to work tomorow, my budget for my build will be about $300, for the case alone. I want to go all-in, but still maintain a profit from possible prizes.

Be prepared, men!

Small town ontario, care to specify? lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Small town ontario, care to specify? lol


Burlington eh?
I am from Waterloo and often go rock climbing in Burlington


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


"What is a dremel" Lol! I understand!







Seeing the posting on your forum was funny because after seeing my name on the list there I Google'd my handle to see if I was anywhere else. Apparently a French modding forum discussed my "Chlokwork Orange" log from last year and some Indonesian modding site cited my work on my "Phoenix" log. Interesting stuff!

At any rate, if you're still looking for suppliers (and if you haven't already) take a look at our Modding Supply Thread here that lists quite a few distributors/etc. Might be very useful to not only you, but our other non-US modders this year!










Here as back home we have to recruit "newbies"(not derogatory, you and I were too once) to feed the ranks. Some will be excellent modders and many will give it their best shot. And of course, a lot of them will be seeing their first Dremel ever. Same here in Mexico except Dremel's have a premium cost vs. other brands. Just a few have them here (not me, I couldn't find them when I wanted one (10 years ago) and bought a B&D RTX-pretty good IMO)

In reality, world-wide exposition is a GOOD thing if your mod is good enough. ALL forums need examples to follow, you know, like icons to look up to. The more you are recognized, the more followers you will have and thus be an asset to the forum you belong to. Most enthusiasts at first sight get caught up by a mod that catches their eye and shortly start following the creator (I do). If foreign sites spotlight your mod, that means that you have jumped the fence of "good enough for me" mods and have made a universally accepted creation. Something like getting an ISO 9001 certification (not that many get them) but for creativity, that puts you in a special league.

Now, practically all creative and ambitious modders enter competitions, first to put to test just how good they are, secondly to have something to shoot for when they create a new mod, thirdly to keep their creative juices moving and fourthly, to ultimately pull attention to themselves (sponsorships, mod clients, satisfy their egos, attract membership to a forum, etc.).

In my forum, your name appeared in a list of the registered contestants to show my members how many had entered. I usually discourage entering a contest with less than 50 entrees because there is not enough competition. I hate it when someone wins because he/she is the only entree of his/her category. If one of my members wins by default, he learned nothing and will be hurt by the idea that his mod was great, when in fact it might be all the contrary. Definetely not the best to improve a modders level.

Even in big forums, the level of mods could get into a rut (too much modding in-breeding?) and fresh blood/ideas have to come in to shake up the general level. If modders are not thrown a challenge, they fall back on what they know and not create anything worthwhile--the rut. If a site feels "stodgy" new membership slows down and...well, you know the rest of the story.

Finally, about the judging, the stickiest point of all mod contests. You do understand that if superior mods do not win (everyone knows them at a glance), those modders will not come back and good-bye new blood and unfortunately, back to "the rut". Popular votes have to be balanced with something else to make the contest fair and attractive. If it is not, no matter how big the prizes will this make the affair anymore interesting. Most know the alternatives and that depends on the head honchos to decide, hopefully for the best.

So Repo, I dared to mention this in public because I mentioned this to a fellow forum mate and member. You tell me if I'm off my rocker (wow that is old!) or not. My usual 2 cents, heheh and my take on things. See? I have a lot to say! All for the betterment of OCN I hope.

BTW, thanks for the link but it is not exactly what I am looking for. When you see my project you will know what I mean. Muchas Gracias though!

Saludos and Cheers


----------



## repo_man

Papang, I wish more members here we as well spoken as you are,lol.

I agree that my mod(s) passing onto other forums without posting them there myself is a great honor. I am humbled to know my mods pass the "good enough for me" area. I simply stated it as a bit of humor.

We (modding communities) do indeed need new blood. Without competition or sharing of ideas any artist risks becoming stagnant in his trade. It is always fun to see new ideas or have things spark your creativity. I don't think OCN's yearly mod contest has a problem with 'popular' modders coming back in and winning simply by their reputation. OCn's members aren't like that, and I can say that pretty honestly. Even if 'famous OCN modders' (e.g - CattleRustlers, Syrillians, CyberDruids, etc) join a contest, members will vote for the better looking mod whether or not a person they respect do it. This is also why we have the categories set up, so better modders can compete against each other and not newer, more "noob" modders.









De nada my friend!


----------



## radodrill

It's always nice to see more competition and I have always been disappointed by the number of people who drop out or simply forget about having registered; I'd love to see a higher percentage of the contestants actually complete their builds.

In a way the fact that the logs are 100% private till the end should stimulate people to push their abilities and creativity since they never know what the others have in store.

Also, Admin wants member participation in deciding the winners, as this competition is for the OCN community; but by also having the guest judges for special contests that in a way balances it a bit so that it's not entirely a popularity contest.


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


It's always nice to see more competition and I have always been disappointed by the number of people who drop out or simply forget about having registered; I'd love to see a higher percentage of the contestants actually complete their builds.

In a way the fact that the logs are 100% private till the end should stimulate people to push their abilities and creativity since they never know what the others have in store.


Let me drop one on you (again?!). Not wanting to go against forum policy, but open logs in the contest lets viewers motivate and encourage contestants to finish. As a mod contestant, I know and appreciate inspirational words that just keep me going. Funny thing, but some of my "competitors" helped me out in various occasions to get over a particular problem that was holding me back, even being so kind as to give me links to sites that could help me solve my dilemma. Talk about friendliness, helpfulness and plain camaraderie-ship. I still keep in contact with them and is a real joy to bump into them even in a contest. If a master modder encourages you to get going, I am willing to finish something even if it means staying up till 2 a.m.! I might be a little groggy next day, but yay, I jumped the hurdle!

That seems to be the one outstanding point of a true master modder, dispense help freely and with no strings attached. I guess that is why we call them "senseis" (for lack of a better word-masters, teachers, recognized better artists/technicians, examples to follow, etc.). Good modders that don't do this do a disservice and hurt future modders that want to improve and learn. This is something that some folks don't understand and has to be "preached" in the forum over and over again. Being open=being a great modder and human being; Being closed and reserved=a modder with some serious issues and complexes (jeez, don't laugh!).

Has anyone tried the waters to feel the sentiment toward open logs lately? Done a survey to feel out the member's feelings toward this? Or atleast open up the "pro" category. The projects there are so complex, there is a nill chance of idea stealing. Maybe a select group of Intermediates that wish to open their logs to public viewing. An ambitious and daring modder enjoys the comments, feedback and general "fuzzy" feeling of being watched and admired by those who appreciate his work. I DO think that OCN can demand exclusive work (no posting elsewhere before the conclusion) but a big "buzz" about the creations being made with care and imagination will just make it better and more fun. I check my favorite projects EVERYDAY to just see what else is being cooked up. Talk about traffic, page bounce-back, length of stay, page views per visit and so on.
Again, as always just my ideas and humble opinion.

Saludos and cheers

P.D. How many post do I have to have to get my sig and other privileges activated? All this heavy posting is burning out my light bulb, pheew.


----------



## pheoxs

Figure I'll throw my own view into this for fun.

I would love to see the logs kept private up until a preset date. Then have the logs made public for a portion of time before the competition ends. This would allow people to start their logs, make tweaks to their design, and make some huge progress, then say a final month of finishing touches and discussion.

I.E.

Feb 1st - Registration Deadline
Jun 1st - Logs go public
Jul 1st - Deadline and voting

Dunno, just my view, I like having the private time to refine my idea and start varying projects. But I also like the public aspect of getting inspiration and ideas.


----------



## radodrill

Any system for these contests will have it's pro's and cons; and that holds true for private vs public logs. I'd like to get the guest judges more involved this year so it's very possible that we will grant them access to the logs and have a section where contestants can interact with the judges and ask questions pertaining to their entries.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papang* 
P.D. How many post do I have to have to get my sig and other privileges activated? All this heavy posting is burning out my light bulb, pheew.

The capacity of the PM box increases with REP count. In terms of the sig and avatar, those are 100% active when you register; the thing is that hotlinking images in the sig is physically disabled for all accounts.


----------



## jwpowers5

I have a question. If I was making fan grills, and wanted to send them away to someone for laser cutting or milling, would my case be dq'ed? It would be my design but I don't know if having someone with the proper tools cut the parts would be against the rules.
As for the previewing month of June, I'm ALL for it! I will have most of May and June to finish up my case, right now it only functions as a hardware stand... And having tips and pointers along the way for my first acrylic build and first case build would really help! And a hint... my favorite color is blue!


----------



## radodrill

We've had people use powdercoating and waterjet services before so that's not an issue as long as you're doing the design and the bulk of the construction


----------



## nckid4u

Just ordered some stuff for the upcoming build. Picked up a 360 and a 240 rad. I already have a 360 and a 240, so I will have plenty of options as to how I want to configure the loop. Can't wait to get the case (bought one from a member here) and start measuring and planning.


----------



## nafljhy

hmmm. this will truly be an interesting build.


----------



## Bindusar

Once again the great debate...to enter or not to enter. The quote about mods in my sig addresses these competitions directly. My last attempt to participate was met with difficulties at the end that time just didn't allow for and so I was forced to default. So again I grapple with A) Do I enter? and B) What category if I do? Personally I love my last build that didn't make the deadline (sig rig) and I don't know if I can come up with something unique enough to make me feel like it would be worth the effort.

The misses' puter has been acting up now and again so the time is right, but can I actually pull it off?? Well, I guess I just have to give it another shot...here we go!


----------



## xHassassin

Woo!









Still looking for a case... Might just screw it all and go for a scratch build.


----------



## pheoxs

I think we need a trash talking thread







Similar to the Folding thread. Helps spur people and and taunting is always fun.

I got something special for this, done the majority of it already, just refining the mod...and of course upgrading the hardware every week since I can't make up my mind.


----------



## oliverw92

In it to win it







See some acrylic goodness coming out of this 17 year old


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Woo!









Still looking for a case... Might just screw it all and go for a scratch build.










I am still searching as well. I don't have the funds to get the one I _want_ unless I sell Chlokwork. So I'm looking for cheaper alternatives if I can't get my ideal choice,lol.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I was just wondering, can we switch up classes after the competition starts if think were in one to low for our skills?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I was just wondering, can we switch up classes after the competition starts if think were in one to low for our skills?

sure; just shoot me a PM to let me know


----------



## acdcmike

Hi,

I've tried twice now to enter this contest with no luck. I PM'd two admins in the last week and I haven't received any news since.

Build Name-Tripple X VI
Level-Intermediate

Just a couple of questions.

If I am in the middle of posting my build in a regular forum thread can I still be in the contest?
What is the difference between professional and intermediate in terms of the contest?


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acdcmike*


Hi,

I've tried twice now to enter this contest with no luck. I PM'd two admins in the last week and I haven't received any news since.

Build Name-Tripple X VI
Level-Intermediate

Just a couple of questions.

If I am in the middle of posting my build in a regular forum thread can I still be in the contest?
What is the difference between professional and intermediate in terms of the contest?


Did you PM the right admins? You need to PM one of the ones on the list in this thread to gain access to the private work area, as well as PM the OP of this thread to get your name on this list. I didn't receive confirmation of getting access to the private work area, just go see if you can make a new thread in there.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-co...-private-work/
(You have to make your own thread)

Difference in difficulties is just how crazy your project would be or you think it will be. The much more experienced modders are more likely to go into Pro, so people just starting out, but think they are beyond Amateur have somewhere else to compete.

You can't use a work log if its already been shown to the public, so if your in the middle of it in another thread its not-elligible unfortunately.


----------



## acdcmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Did you PM the right admins? You need to PM one of the ones on the list in this thread to gain access to the private work area, as well as PM the OP of this thread to get your name on this list. I didn't receive confirmation of getting access to the private work area, just go see if you can make a new thread in there.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-co...-private-work/
(You have to make your own thread)

Difference in difficulties is just how crazy your project would be or you think it will be. The much more experienced modders are more likely to go into Pro, so people just starting out, but think they are beyond Amateur have somewhere else to compete.

You can't use a work log if its already been shown to the public, so if your in the middle of it in another thread its not-elligible unfortunately.



Hi,

I did PM the right people.

I guess I'm not in the contest then. My build is in another thread.

http://www.overclock.net/phase-chang...-question.html


----------



## acdcmike

If I delete or the admins delete the other thread can I be in the contest???


----------



## nafljhy

best to PM radodrill and ask. but from the looks of it.. you're right at the beginning of the thing. they might let it slide.


----------



## acdcmike

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acdcmike*


Hi,

I did PM the right people.

I guess I'm not in the contest then. My build is in another thread.

http://www.overclock.net/phase-chang...-question.html


Here's the low-down, discussion threads on hardware/cooling setup an such are totally acceptable as long as they do not show the case mod itself.

As such, since that thread only deals with the setup of the phase system itself it's cool.


----------



## repo_man

I finally have a case now.


----------



## nafljhy

woohoo!


----------



## Syrillian

Gooooooooo, Repo!


----------



## Rogue1266

My case came in yesterday. Man, she looks to good to cut-up.


----------



## oliverw92

Mine has taken up so much acrylic it is unreal... i also just ordered a piece of solid aluminium bar 2" diameter, 250mm long


----------



## SmasherBasher

I haven't even begun to think about the plan


----------



## xHassassin

Same.
High Five.








Haven't even started thinking about funds yet... Spent my last few Benjamins buying a WC loop.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I haven't even begun to think about the plan









I'll sell you some plans for cheap









I need funding so I can enter next year.


----------



## SmasherBasher

At 1 point I was gonna spend my tax return on it but that turned into a car


----------



## iandh

I'm going to have to withdraw once again this year for a couple of reasons.

I've recently gone full time on my business, and I plan on using many of my products in my build. In effect, since I am not paying for them out of my personal income, and they are being provided my business at no direct personal cost, it is a sponsored build.

It is basically going to turn out to be a giant advertisement, so I don't think it really belongs in the competition anyways. I'm not trying to be a drama queen or anything, I truly feel this way. I understand why OCN has started charging for sponsored build posting, because it provides a lot of very cheap advertisement for businesses. This would be essentially the same.

The other reason is that since I have gone full time on my business, I feel I need to devote all of my time to my customers and new product development.


----------



## caraboose

How's everybody doing so far?
iandh sad to see you go. I was looking forward to seeing you kick some ass.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I'm going to have to withdraw once again this year for a couple of reasons.

I've recently gone full time on my business, and I plan on using many of my products in my build. In effect, since I am not paying for them out of my personal income, and they are being provided my business at no direct personal cost, it is a sponsored build.

It is basically going to turn out to be a giant advertisement, so I don't think it really belongs in the competition anyways. I'm not trying to be a drama queen or anything, I truly feel this way. I understand why OCN has started charging for sponsored build posting, because it provides a lot of very cheap advertisement for businesses. This would be essentially the same.

The other reason is that since I have gone full time on my business, I feel I need to devote all of my time to my customers and new product development.


Carry on brother!


----------



## nafljhy

i am also going to withdraw from this year's competition.









just i don't really have time on to work on it this year.









and best of luck iandh! gotta love your work!


----------



## oliverw92

This comp just lost alot of brass







There is a piece of shiny brass in mine though









I'll be finished in about 2 weeks btw


----------



## nafljhy

hehe. nice oli! you can take over the torch for brass this year!


----------



## oliverw92

It's not very much unfortunately


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

2 weeks oli







i have barely even started mine


----------



## oliverw92

I have exams coming up so needed to get it out the way


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandh* 
I'm going to have to withdraw once again this year for a couple of reasons.

doh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i am also going to withdraw from this year's competition.

Double doh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
How's everybody doing so far?

For once it looks like I might actually finish this one.

ianh and nafljhy, that's a bummer. Two of the cases I was most looking forward to seeing too.









I'd be lying if I didn't say I wasn't a little relieved, too. ; )


----------



## xHassassin

I haven't started mine. High fives all around.


----------



## pheoxs

Mines like, half done, sadly I've just lost ambition at the moment due to it finally being beautiful outside (kinda rare for edmonton and march)


----------



## Papang

Said it in my thread but not many can see it but I am still in. I just wanted to add that contests are for the hardy of mind and spirit and not for the feint of heart or wishful thinkers. Something to think about before registering.

HOWEVER, once you sign up, you have to save face and at least finish! If you don't, the only thing you learn is how to quit, even if it is just a hobby. Bad habits begin somewhere and we shouldn't start here!

All I can say is that contests bring out the best we have inside of us and of course, if we win, there is no more sense of pride than this, specially if it is "just" our "hobby".

There is an old saying in Mexico: "El hambre lo tumba pero el orgullo lo levanta!" which in English means: "Hunger (or need) knocks him down but pride picks him up!"

Think about it before bowing out.









Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Chewman

still got a fair bit of work to do on mine. Unfortunately not progressing as quickly as I'd hoped. doing my final year at school this year, but luckily school finishes in decemeber herre in Australia. otherwise I'd be studying for finals atm.

Looking up though. just ordered some (more) stuff in from the US. shipping is killer, you guys are so lucky you get everything cheap and a wide range.


----------



## oliverw92

I've finished


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## oliverw92

You're gonna love it syr


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You're gonna love it syr









It has been said that there are only 2 things in life that are guaranteed: Taxes and Death.

I submit that that there is a 3rd guarantee: Lovin' yer mod.


----------



## oliverw92

Hahahaha







That made my day lol









Wish more people would post how their doing in here!


----------



## CyberDruid

Congrats on finishing your mod Ollie.


----------



## repo_man

I'm still mostly planning mine but I have started a few small cuts here and there. I've been busy with school and gardening around my yard now that it's spring. The tools are waking up and coming alive now though.


----------



## Syrillian

Ah yes... my good friend, Repo, rears his modding-head.

Tear it up Brosky.


----------



## oliverw92

The hills are alive with the sound of jigsaws and dremels


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The hills are alive with the sound of jigsaws and dremels


----------



## SmasherBasher

It is with a heavy heart that I announce my withdrawl from this year's competition. Life has intervened and I will not be able to participate. I wil be watching closely and lurking, although my presence may or may not be known. Best of luck to all the contestants.


----------



## oliverw92

I want another epic techstation from you!


----------



## shinji2k

I think I might actually finish this year. I hope to get a lot done in the next month and get this project wrapped up.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
It is with a heavy heart that I announce my withdrawl from this year's competition. Life has intervened and I will not be able to participate. I wil be watching closely and lurking, although my presence may or may not be known. Best of luck to all the contestants.

boo!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
I think I might actually finish this year. I hope to get a lot done in the next month and get this project wrapped up.

yay!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 







I want another epic techstation from you!

I will do my best to get a revised / better thought out version made this year at some point. I am actually using the old one as we speak for testing this new system of mine that isn't cooperating.


----------



## nckid4u

Glad to say, I am knee deep in my mod project. Hard to get anything done with three young children, work, and life in general, but I have managed to get a good start this past weekend.
I was ecstatic to win the amateur title last year and have stepped up my game and my level. Need to win the intermediate this year. I think everybody will like this mod. I just need to come up with a name...
I am planning to take another major run at it this weekend and maybe get close to reassembly by Sunday. I doubt it, but if it is really nice outside and the coats of paint dry quickly, I might have everything painted and ready for the next weekend to start putting it all back together.
BTW - this case had a million rivets in it. I have never seen so many on any case...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


Glad to say, I am knee deep in my mod project. Hard to get anything done with three young children, work, and life in general, but I have managed to get a good start this past weekend.
I was ecstatic to win the amateur title last year and have stepped up my game and my level. Need to win the intermediate this year. I think everybody will like this mod. I just need to come up with a name...
I am planning to take another major run at it this weekend and maybe get close to reassembly by Sunday. I doubt it, but if it is really nice outside and the coats of paint dry quickly, I might have everything painted and ready for the next weekend to start putting it all back together.
BTW - this case had a million rivets in it. I have never seen so many on any case...


You should have a chance at winning, I stepped out of Intermediate and into Pro this year.









I'm still collecting stuff for my mod. All I can say is copper, lots of it.


----------



## XAslanX

Gonna have to drop out this year due to finances and taxes. Also I spent my spare cash I would have on the case mod for other things I wanted to do this year.


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


You should have a chance at winning, I stepped out of Intermediate and into Pro this year.









I'm still collecting stuff for my mod. All I can say is copper, lots of it.










Thanks for the vote of confidence, I think...







I have been working at mine lately and I am really starting to get stoked about it. All I can say at this point is that it is going to be very striking visually...

Still can't come up with a name that fits.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


Thanks for the vote of confidence, I think...







I have been working at mine lately and I am really starting to get stoked about it. All I can say at this point is that it is going to be very striking visually...

Still can't come up with a name that fits.


I'm just trash-talking in good fun, lol. I can't wait to see the entry mate! I -just- came up with a name for mine this week. Naming the rig is the hardest part for me.


----------



## pheoxs

I still can't think of a name for mine.

Oh, are we allowed posting teaser pictures







Though it may discourage people seeing how awesome mine is...


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


I still can't think of a name for mine.

Oh, are we allowed posting teaser pictures







Though it may discourage people seeing how awesome mine is...


no teaser pics are allowed.


----------



## oliverw92

Mine is pretty massive







I just packed it up in a 80x60x60cm box ready to ship to the netherlands today.


----------



## oliverw92

Can i post a picture of it in a massive box (you can't see the actual thing)?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Can i post a picture of it in a massive box (you can't see the actual thing)?


Schrodinger's Case Mod?


----------



## oliverw92

Hahahaha


----------



## last_exile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Mine is pretty massive










lol oh wow...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I just packed it up in a 80x60x60cm box ready to ship to the netherlands today.


FOR [email protected][email protected]? KTHX!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *last_exile* 
lol oh wow...

FOR [email protected][email protected]? KTHX!









No lol not for you.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*SchrÃ¶dinger's* Case Mod?









Fixed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Can i post a picture of it in a massive box (you can't see the actual thing)?

it's just a big box; so why not


----------



## oliverw92

Because of the dam volcano, the box is now stuck in the UK until a day when the silica isn't blowing over the channel


----------



## radodrill

SchrÃ¶diner's Case Mod: put a case and a modding elf that will die at a random time in a box with a case mod; since no one knows if the elf has died, the case mod can be considered both complete and incomplete
















YouTube- Schrodingers Cat


----------



## pheoxs

I thought the original thing was not whether it dies at a random time, but it contains a radioactive isotope with a single half-life remaining or something like that.

Edit:

Quote:



SchrÃ¶dinger's Cat: A cat, along with a flask containing a poison and a radioactive source, is placed in a sealed box shielded against environmentally induced quantum decoherence. If an internal Geiger counter detects radiation, the flask is shattered, releasing the poison that kills the cat.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Im going have to drop out of the comp due to losing my job and having bills to pay







but Il will continue the mod once I get sorted and it will be even better than I originally wanted


----------



## oliverw92

Unlucky Bitemarks, I'm sure a job will turn up soon.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

thanks oli I had a phone call today from an agency saying they might have a start for me in a couple of weeks, in the mean time I think I might throw up a couple of prototype ideas using some MDF Ive got


----------



## pheoxs

Last exam is Tuesday! Partial Differential Equations FTL!

Either way, then I can actually make some more progress! Even more roommate whose completely computer illiterate thinks its awesome so I suppose that is a good sign thus far.


----------



## oliverw92

Fedex have damaged my modding comp entry...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Fedex have damaged my modding comp entry...


OH NO!







How bad is it Oli?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Fedex have damaged my modding comp entry...


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Fedex have damaged my modding comp entry...


Oh hell no.


----------



## oliverw92

Not tat bad. TBH most just glu jont s that benm broked by the elehpants at FEDEX. 1 crack, on the to p acrsos a screw hole. Can be fixd easily thog. I filed a complint thola


----------



## Papang

Hello guys and Rad,

With only a couple of months to go, in order to have some kind of idea, would it be possible to send an e-mail to all of the participants of the contest and ask how are they doing? They could answer back telling us how they are doing and their possibilities of finishing on the due date.

It would also shake up a bunch who are leaving things till the last moment (sorry, I did it a bit) and I know of several who are letting things slide until "later when I get through with...." and have been static for MONTHS. You could appeal to their sense of responsibility, the pride of the forum, their seriousness toward their hobby, their personal pride "who's stronger you or this measly recession?"(kidding but really), etc.

Even if we are out of work, we can only search for so many hours aday till our heads melt. That leaves atleast a couple of hours a day to shake the cobwebs out our heads by working on our projects and make this a record breaking year for finished projects. That would speak gobs about the contest staff and their concern for this event.

It is funny, but in other contests I have observed higher than usual finish rates. Maybe due to folks having more time to mess around with their mods due to lack of a job or a full time job? It would be a shame for all involved if this too didn't happen here to this great forum. Big doesn't mean not agile and ready to change with the times! I would do my part with some of the participants that I know but the threads are not open so I can only root when I bump into someone in the forums.

Of course, again this is only my little ole' 2 cents as usual but I hate having the feeling that I would only be one of a handful of guys to finish. It is not that great of an experience to participate or even get a prize this way IMHO.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Papang

Bump?


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


Bump?


Bump, Bump??


----------



## oliverw92

Can anyone say '19 days left'?


----------



## caraboose

Isn't it July 1st not June 1st?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Can anyone say '19 days left'?


19 Days left.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok you win!

Has anyone else finished yet?


----------



## shinji2k

Don't you mean 49 days? Don't scare me like that...


----------



## oliverw92

Er yeah my bad


----------



## caraboose

Nevermind


----------



## FalloutBoy

I think I just had a small heart attack! Damn you oliver.









I'm probably about half done with my case. Haven't spent to much time on it lately but I'll definately still finish on time. Its looking swell.


----------



## Juggernaut

I finished sawing out my fan holes yesterday, still thinking about the rest though








Glad its 49 days left


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggernaut*


I finished sawing out my fan holes yesterday, still thinking about the rest though








Glad its 49 days left










I've finally got cuts made in mine. Now that everything has got back from RMA (PSU killed some things earlier this year) I can start making cable management holes since I have the permanent hardware.







AND I found a local store that has the particular paint I'm using for this mod so WOOT NO shipping!


----------



## Papang

Hmmm, I dunno who is suppose to keep tabs on the registrants list but there are guys commenting here that don't appear in the list on page 1 and there have been guys that have said that they were dropping out and are not crossed out.

I just mentioned that all registrants should be sent an e-mail (not PM) because a lot of those just registered and have not bothered to post or contribute or anything which I suppose is not the spirit or the intent of the contest. It looks like guys just entered to see what they could get (the prizes) and don't reciprocate in exchange by truly becoming a member. If these don't answer in a timely manner, I would suppose that they don't have the intent of finishing and are just "deadwood" on the list.

If we should count the registrants that are posting in general or commenting on this thread, I would only guess-timate that a handful (like last year) will finish because times are tougher now than last year psychologically because we now know that it is not yet over and a lot can still happen to snap the nascent up-turn and thus our optimism to finish. I know I mod better when I don't feel my back up against the wall with problems.

And of course we should enter the contest with a smashing project, not some screwdriver job full of ordinary mod supplies bought off the net or the street (or at least try to buy from some of the sponsors/suppliers recommended here-we do care about OCN, don't we?).

BTW, I am about 30% done with most of the main materials on hand altho I will be picking some last minute stuff when I go Stateside for my son's graduation next week. I have always finished the contests that I have entered so unless something really big/catastrophic happens, I 'm in!

Oh well, just my ideas again, correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers and Saludos

Thanks Oliver for keeping the thread alive. I hate to be the one to kill a thread from a comment and yeah, the due date is 1/Jul/10, keep it in mind people, hehe. Mod-on unless you are one of the lucky ones to have finished.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papang* 
Hmmm, I dunno who is suppose to keep tabs on the registrants list but there are guys commenting here that don't appear in the list on page 1 and there have been guys that have said that they were dropping out and are not crossed out.
*no one is really keeping tabs on registrants and anyone can comment here. whether they've registered or not. its a discussion about what can be talked about. to share ideas, to raise anticipation for the audience for your mod. its just to have fun.







*
I just mentioned that all registrants should be sent an e-mail (not PM) because a lot of those just registered and have not bothered to post or contribute or anything which I suppose is not the spirit or the intent of the contest. It looks like guys just entered to see what they could get (the prizes) and don't reciprocate in exchange by truly becoming a member. If these don't answer in a timely manner, I would suppose that they don't have the intent of finishing and are just "deadwood" on the list.
*to be honest, there is no need because come day of revelation, if those logs are not done, they will be deleted and no one will ever know it existed other than the OP and the mods.







but a reminder wouldn't hurt to let them know that they're still in the competition.*
If we should count the registrants that are posting in general or commenting on this thread, I would only guess-timate that a handful (like last year) will finish because times are tougher now than last year psychologically because we now know that it is not yet over and a lot can still happen to snap the nascent up-turn and thus our optimism to finish. I know I mod better when I don't feel my back up against the wall with problems.

And of course we should enter the contest with a smashing project, not some screwdriver job full of ordinary mod supplies bought off the net or the street (or at least try to buy from some of the sponsors/suppliers recommended here-we do care about OCN, don't we?).
*well, of course everyone wants to enter with an awesome project but remember, we do have categories ranging from amateur to professional. so there will be regular mods like fan holes, paint jobs, and what not. tbh, nothing is really recommended here on OCN. what i think OCN looks for in modders, is creativity, ingenuity, and clean work. tbh, one definitely doesn't need to go the recommended route. its like taking the trail less traveled, you come out feeling darn good.







*
BTW, I am about 30% done with most of the main materials on hand altho I will be picking some last minute stuff when I go Stateside for my son's graduation next week. I have always finished the contests that I have entered so unless something really big/catastrophic happens, I 'm in!
congratulations to your son! and best of luck with the rest of the mod!








Oh well, just my ideas again, correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers and Saludos

Thanks Oliver for keeping the thread alive. I hate to be the one to kill a thread from a comment and yeah, the due date is 1/Jul/10, keep it in mind people, hehe. Mod-on unless you are one of the lucky ones to have finished.

everything i've said is bold.









EDIT: and i see you repo!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Er yeah my bad



















wow, almost had to turn on the afterburners.

I've barely started finalizing plans and collecting parts. Finally done school and back working so I'll be able to crank this thing out in no time.

Probably going to have so many pictures I'll kill the internet...
















Not wanting to toot my own horn... but it is going to be pretty slick.







Would I be bumped up a category if my mod kicks too much butt?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
everything i've said is bold.









EDIT: and i see you repo!


----------



## oliverw92

Heh just opened my worklog after not looking at it for like a month - took me 3 minutes to load all the pictures, i'm on 20Mb fibre broadband too lmao.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, why havent i seen this before? xD
nice to read the modgods reply's








keep it up guys, its almost time!

(and yes, ive got to glue some things, paint a few things etc. I dont like fedex anymore...xD)


----------



## shinji2k

I think it's about time to start trash talking.









My case is really starting to come together. Waiting until July to show it off is going to be agony. You guys better be prepared.


----------



## nafljhy

Dude!! I really can't wait to see what you've done this time. Especialy since you're satisfied with what you've done. I'm so excited!!

Does this mean you'll be working on pitr again or Is that project scrapped?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


Does this mean you'll be working on pitr again or Is that project scrapped?


I don't know







.

I don't really have a need for the case anymore. I figure I have three options: I could abandon it, I could keep going and just finish it even though I don't have a use for it, or I could go a different direction with it. I am always thinking of new ideas I would like to see come to fruition so it's looking more and more like I will chalk PitR up to experience and move on. I hate to do that, but I was too ambitious with it being my first major project. PitR was a massive learning experience so working on it wasn't a waste, it's just going to be hard to salvage it and take it in a new direction. It would be best to start over on something else.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


I think it's about time to start trash talking.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


I don't know







.

I don't really have a need for the case anymore. I figure I have three options: I could abandon it, I could keep going and just finish it even though I don't have a use for it, or I could go a different direction with it. I am always thinking of new ideas I would like to see come to fruition so it's looking more and more like I will chalk PitR up to experience and move on. I hate to do that, but I was too ambitious with it being my first major project. PitR was a massive learning experience so working on it wasn't a waste, it's just going to be hard to salvage it and take it in a new direction. It would be best to start over on something else.











nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuu


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*










nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuu


Cheer up, there are bigger and better things on the horizon. I haven't decided what I'm doing yet anyways.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Cheer up, there are bigger and better things on the horizon. I haven't decided what I'm doing yet anyways.


Well, I say don't scrap it. And finish it. For great justice.


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
everything i've said is bold.









EDIT: and i see you repo!









First of all, it is a privilege to get an answer from one last years winners, congrats! Pity you dropped out this year cuz I'm sure it would have been a ferocious mod.

No, no nafljhy, I mean that there are a couple or so of guys mentioning that there are coming along with their projects as if they were registered in the contest, unless they are talking about their efforts in MOTM(??) The one that comes to mind is juggernaut who posted not too long ago. I don't see him in the registered list unless I overlooked him. I just said "Huh"? See what I mean?

I also totally agree that most of us are here first for the challenge to see how well we do in one of the world's premier computer enthusiast sites and of course for the fun of it. Just because we are in a contest doesn't change the fact that we like to mod! Some of us like to see how well we can do in a contest. If we get licked, that means we have a ways to go and if we win, well it just feels great, hehe. It means we are on the right track and we are doing things that people like and appreciate. I think that there is no "great" mod that when people see it, turns them off. It has to make them say "wow"! If not, then the mod and the modder are barking up the wrong tree, do you agree?

I agree that a reminder is in line cuz OCN puts up the contest (with a lot of effort, I am sure) and the guys register and try their luck, but we should understand that it is a contest and other things come into play. Things like pride in one's craftsmanship, imagination, and reputation. Sure we are her to have fun but we should enter with the responsibility of doing our best, both in our projects and finishing on time. I know that things come up and not all can finish but if we take this contest seriously, as it should (I don't know how else to say it), we should enter with the same mind set. Contests are NOT for everyone, we know that and you cannot avoid telling someone that they cannot compete, but what should be made clear that it is there for those that are up for/to it.

(To be continued)


----------



## xHassassin

1 1/2 months left...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papang* 
First of all, it is a privilege to get an answer from one last years winners, congrats! Pity you dropped out this year cuz I'm sure it would have been a ferocious mod.
*No, thank you for entering and contributing to this community.







I too am sad that I needed to drop out, but as always, there is always next year.







*
No, no nafljhy, I mean that there are a couple or so of guys mentioning that there are coming along with their projects as if they were registered in the contest, unless they are talking about their efforts in MOTM(??) The one that comes to mind is juggernaut who posted not too long ago. I don't see him in the registered list unless I overlooked him. I just said "Huh"? See what I mean?
*OH! I didn't even notice that! They might be talking about their own regular mods? It's either that or the list in the other thread hasn't been updated. But yes, I do see what you mean.







My bad.







*
I also totally agree that most of us are here first for the challenge to see how well we do in one of the world's premier computer enthusiast sites and of course for the fun of it. Just because we are in a contest doesn't change the fact that we like to mod! Some of us like to see how well we can do in a contest. If we get licked, that means we have a ways to go and if we win, well it just feels great, hehe. It means we are on the right track and we are doing things that people like and appreciate. I think that there is no "great" mod that when people see it, turns them off. It has to make them say "wow"! If not, then the mod and the modder are barking up the wrong tree, do you agree?
*I agree that all of us that have signed up or is participating in this community love to mod or watch mods play out.







Competition is really fun, especially the "trash-talking." It makes for great competition and rivalry. When you win, oh man, is that the best feeling, but if you lose, you still feel like you did well for what you've done and inspires you to improve your techniques, and execution of those techniques.







*
I agree that a reminder is in line cuz OCN puts up the contest (with a lot of effort, I am sure) and the guys register and try their luck, but we should understand that it is a contest and other things come into play. Things like pride in one's craftsmanship, imagination, and reputation. Sure we are her to have fun but we should enter with the responsibility of doing our best, both in our projects and finishing on time. I know that things come up and not all can finish but if we take this contest seriously, as it should (I don't know how else to say it), we should enter with the same mind set. Contests are NOT for everyone, we know that and you cannot avoid telling someone that they cannot compete, but what should be made clear that it is there for those that are up for/to it.
*Yea, from what I remember, I think they usually do send out a reminder a month prior to the deadline. But in all honesty, I feel that the CMC isn't as played up as MotM. But, yes, if one does enter the competition, I would like to see a finished product but of course, unfortunate things can happen that forces one to withdraw or what not.

However, on that note, I would like to recommend that those could not finish, have their threads moved to the Case Mod section instead of being deleted like last year? Well, I thought they were deleted and not moved. Let me know if I'm wrong about that rado.*
(To be continued)

Again, best of luck to all the competitors! I await to see those fabulous creations of your imagination!


----------



## VZif

I'm confused... Di s I miss registration? entry? How do I get into June's Competition?
Search the site and itts a bit confusing and too many options/pages to review to get a solid answer.

ugh...

I have some ideas I want to share! (I've been silent too long) I gotz mad Modz!!!


----------



## nafljhy

if you wanted to be in this case mod compettion, you needed to have registered by feb 1st. as said in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mpetition.html

i'm guessing you did miss out. you can talk about your ideas all you want. but you won't be considered in this years competition.


----------



## UPILU79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Yeah, I'd really liek to participate here but I'm out of ideas(not) and don't have the inspiration I need. Gotta finish up NorseRad first. Good luck to all the contestants, I'm really looking forward to seeing all those awesome builds.









Asus Motherboard P5P43TD PRO processor Q8300 2.50GHz 4GB DDR3 video card asus gts 250 1GB DDR3.

I spend my 2.50GHZ processor to 3.00 by the bios I can say that the passages I do? sorry for my English but it is not my mother tongue help


----------



## nckid4u

Just uploaded my worklog. Finally complete. Hope it is received well. I think it was a major transformation.


----------



## Syrillian

OMG!

I can't wait!

This is going to be so awesome!


----------



## Sparhawk

Mine's getting closer to fruition... but I just had a part die and now need to RMA it... a minor-ish setback hopefully I'll be able to continue without it for a few days...

Definitely getting excited to show this thing off...







(current mod pic count: 5000+)


----------



## oliverw92

5000 pics?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


5000 pics?


Rigged up my dslr for time-lapse. Gonna make me a video.


----------



## oliverw92

Oh sweet


----------



## oliverw92

Well remember i said Fedex broke my entry? Just heard back from them - they are sending me the full value of it + refunding me the shipping costs! Now onto the good part - when they asked to see something of equivalent value, I linked them to the Thermaltake Level 10


----------



## Syrillian

*eagerly awaits the verdict to Oli's damage claim*


----------



## oliverw92

The jury is out - Oli gets full refund of the value of a Level 10


----------



## Syrillian

...and Justice for All.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The jury is out - Oli gets full refund of the value of a Level 10


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The jury is out - Oli gets full refund of the value of a Level 10









Good to hear!









...so, you buyin'?


----------



## oliverw92

Beers all round







This will buy me my new Crafter Congress 5FL bass:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good news Oliver, a heart attack is no overstatement...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Beers all round







This will buy me my new Crafter Congress 5FL bass:











Looks pretty darn hot, now let us hear some good stuff


----------



## shinji2k

Major construction is done! I just need to finish up some cabling/cable management and it will be ready to go. Watch out!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Major construction is done! I just need to finish up some cabling/cable management and it will be ready to go. Watch out!










Great news mate! I'm working on small details in mine right now!


----------



## nafljhy

awesome news!!! i can't wait to see these pieces of art!


----------



## nckid4u

Mine is finished. I am happy with it.


----------



## repo_man

Still working massively on mine. Got a good chunk painted today. I'm happy!


----------



## shinji2k

Gah! Ran out of female ATX molex pins. Whenever those get in I'll just need a couple hours to finish things up.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Haven't been on OCN in months... but the case is coming along _awesome_. I joined the competition because it was a good excuse to finally do this project I've had in mind for years. But oh man gotta keep things rolling to finish in time now! haha. I look forward to seeing the other entries!


----------



## pheoxs

Mine has sat for ... 3 months? untouched. I really badly need to get it finished, I've just lost ambition ... also now that i bought a street bike any nice day I just can't stand to sit inside with a dremel.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Mine has sat for ... 3 months? untouched. I really badly need to get it finished, I've just lost ambition ... also now that i bought a street bike any nice day I just can't stand to sit inside with a dremel.


Haha, I know what you mean. It's been so nice out here it's hard to stay focused on my project.







It'll get finished yet.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Mine has sat for ... 3 months? untouched. I really badly need to get it finished, I've just lost ambition ... also now that i bought a street bike any nice day I just can't stand to sit inside with a dremel.


Yeah man I just got a KLR 650 a few weeks ago I know how that is.
Working in the sun inside or outside helps - I moved from the basement to the kitchen table, haha.


----------



## Warfarin88

I can't believe we're only a little over 3 weeks out. Man, the last six months sure went by fast!

Good luck all. You can _doo eeet!_


----------



## radodrill

I just updated the entry list in the registration thread and PMed all the contestants a reminder of the upcoming deadline.

Good luck to all


----------



## repo_man

Rado/All, I humbly post that I have to drop out of the competition this year. I just won't have the time to finish this mod. It's involved a good bit of detail modding that I can't finish this month in my free time (a very busy month on top of summer classes) so I will simply dropout and finish it on my own time.

I know I would much rather have a longer work time and complete this project satisfactorily than rush and make it presentable for you guys. I owe myself and everyone here a quality, finished product and I can't give that in 3 weeks. Sorry.









On the bright side I'll post it in the main forum soon!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Rado/All, I humbly post that I have to drop out of the competition this year. I just won't have the time to finish this mod. It's involved a good bit of detail modding that I can't finish this month in my free time (a very busy month on top of summer classes) so I will simply dropout and finish it on my own time.

I know I would much rather have a longer work time and complete this project satisfactorily than rush and make it presentable for you guys. I owe myself and everyone here a quality, finished product and I can't give that in 3 weeks. Sorry.









On the bright side I'll post it in the main forum soon!
















I feel sorry for you Repo. Send me a pm with the link as soon as you got your worklog up


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I feel sorry for you Repo. Send me a pm with the link as soon as you got your worklog up









Yea it sucks, this project just came together too late in the game. I was looking for just the right items and in the end, the detail work I want to put into it (and that it needs to pull the theme off well) just needs more time than the contest will give me. I'll try to have an OP up by tomorrow, pics up as soon as I watermark/resize/upload them.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Yea it sucks, this project just came together too late in the game. I was looking for just the right items and in the end, the detail work I want to put into it (and that it needs to pull the theme off well) just needs more time than the contest will give me. I'll try to have an OP up by tomorrow, pics up as soon as I watermark/resize/upload them.










Glad to hear you're not giving up completely. I'll be sure to check it out when you're finished.

Guess I have to kick in the afterburners...







Only two more functional weekends before the end(road-trip this weekend







). I guess all my spare time has been spoken for the next few weeks.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Glad to hear you're not giving up completely. I'll be sure to check it out when you're finished.

Guess I have to kick in the afterburners...







Only two more functional weekends before the end(road-trip this weekend







). I guess all my spare time has been spoken for the next few weeks.










Yea, I might have finished mine but ALL of my weekends this month are taken up with family obligations. Don't let this happen to YOU!


----------



## nckid4u

sorry to hear it repo... happens to all of us at some point. I actually finished early this year!!


----------



## ne(V)esis

Regards

Not everything is sweetness with respect to the project I'm doing for the contest.
But finally after three days, I have the idea to continue with it!

Tomorrow, I hope to carry out in order to continue, as time is running out!
Greetings!


----------



## nckid4u

This thread has gotten fewer and fewer replies as the end nears. Everybody must be too busy working on their visions of modding greatness to post. I personally cannot wait to see all the mods. This is my favorite time of year.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
This thread has gotten fewer and fewer replies as the end nears. Everybody must be too busy working on their visions of modding greatness to post. I personally cannot wait to see all the mods. This is my favorite time of year.

Yeah, I'm still working on my project.







Seems to be coming along well, finally on the last stretch where everything comes together.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Yeah, I'm still working on my project.







Seems to be coming along well, finally on the last stretch where everything comes together.










Me too. Finished the last of the modding today so I can start painting tomorrow. Finally!!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Me too. Finished the last of the modding today so I can start painting tomorrow. Finally!!


I'm definitely getting excited to see all the finished products.


----------



## shinji2k

All done


----------



## ne(V)esis

Good luck to all!


----------



## xHassassin

Final 2 weeks dudez.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Final 2 weeks dudez.










Slowly the panic sets in...


----------



## Chewman

daymn, I'm hurredly scraping up the funds to fix up some last minute complications :/
but If i can manage my time well enough, hopefully things will go alright.


----------



## smashblock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Slowly the panic sets in...










Hmm indeed, been too cold and wet to paint the last couple of weeks, looks like it will be good today though.


----------



## Syrillian

Imma soooooooooooooooo excited!










and I just can't hide it.


----------



## caraboose

Mine sucks. I got tired of working on 3 projects at once so I just half assed the last half of it.
lol


----------



## oliverw92

Red cathode died... dammit!


----------



## otterpopjunkie

I worked on mine for 13 hours straight yesterday... it's like the adrenaline rush at the end of the race..

I'm so tired!


----------



## Papang

Great to see so many giving it their best, it only sets the example for the rest of us! Come on guys, let's make this the best showing ever for finished projects, for love of site, our hobby and some self-respect.

BTW, I am still banging away and am about to process some of the harder stuff on my mod.

Best of Luck and mod on!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Sparhawk

Things are coming together nicely.
















Still haven't even started the site log yet... should probably get on that...


----------



## the~faithless

eek. I still have a LOT of work to due, damn exams, winter school, unforseen complications and a lack of finding materials. Gonna be a big push and LOTS of hours spent building and modding this week. Hope I finish in time and find some suitable materials to replace those I can't seem to find locally


----------



## Syrillian

I have started to view the submissions.

.....

*I sit in stunned silence and awe*

This competition is gonna be a knock-down, drag-out slug fest of elite modding, ambitious design concepts, passionate execution, and truly remarkable final concepts brought to life.

I feel that I am not worthy to judge many of these entries as how does one judge something that is beyond ones means.

You guys are amazing and I hope that you all feel a deep sense of pride and accomplishment.


----------



## oliverw92

I can't wait to see everyone elses


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smashblock*


Hmm indeed, been too cold and wet to paint the last couple of weeks, looks like it will be good today though.


100+ degrees here today. paint dries before it hits the case....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Mine sucks. I got tired of working on 3 projects at once so I just half assed the last half of it.
lol


helps my chances... ...probably not. Your halfass is likely better than my best. You had a beautiful submission last year. I think I voted for it.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I have started to view the submissions.

.....

*I sit in stunned silence and awe*

This competition is gonna be a knock-down, drag-out slug fest of elite modding, ambitious design concepts, passionate execution, and truly remarkable final concepts brought to life.

I feel that I am not worthy to judge many of these entries as how does one judge something that is beyond ones means.

You guys are amazing and I hope that you all feel a deep sense of pride and accomplishment.

It sounds like this year's turnout will be much better than last year. I think we are down to one week, I can't wait!

p.s. I hope I'm included in the 'inspires awe' group


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
It sounds like this year's turnout will be much better than last year. I think we are down to one week, I can't wait!









I'm getting excited to showcase what I've created...







but atm I'm dreading the hours it will take to process all the photos I've taken and get them uploaded. Really glad I have a website I can host the pics from though, unlimited bandwidth ftw







.

Might see if I can get Cattle's worklog creator to work, should save me some time.


----------



## oliverw92

Eh, no panic for me







Finished 2 months ago







Nah i needed to get it out of the way so worked my ass off to get it done before my exams started.


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I have started to view the submissions.

.....

*I sit in stunned silence and awe*

This competition is gonna be a knock-down, drag-out slug fest of elite modding, ambitious design concepts, passionate execution, and truly remarkable final concepts brought to life.

I feel that I am not worthy to judge many of these entries as how does one judge something that is beyond ones means.

You guys are amazing and I hope that you all feel a deep sense of pride and accomplishment.

If you need to lower your expectations a little, check mine out. Obviously you have not yet, or there would have been a disclaimer in there somewhere.
Something like, ..."and accomplishment, except for that nckid4u guy".
Lol... ...i laugh because it is true and uncomfortable.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


If you need to lower your expectations a little, check mine out. Obviously you have not yet, or there would have been a disclaimer in there somewhere.
Something like, ..."and accomplishment, except for that nckid4u guy".
Lol... ...i laugh because it is true and uncomfortable.


I would not say that; it may not be as original or involved as some projects we've seen in the past, but it certainly is well executed with a nice en result.


----------



## FalloutBoy

So I have over 340 pictures in 19 posts so far. I hope I'm not the only one like that! Anyone else?


----------



## oliverw92

I have 256 pics in 10 posts. I put up pics of it with hardware in yesterday, all lit up. Look cracking


----------



## shinji2k

212 or so for me.


----------



## Chewman

I have 300+ photos but will end up using less than half. By the looks of things I'll have it done.
So do logs have to be finished by 12am 1st of july or 12am 2nd?
like, will we get the whole of the 1st to polish off? I'm planning to re-organise my entire worklog on thursday if possible.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


It sounds like this year's turnout will be much better than last year. I think we are down to one week, I can't wait!

p.s. I hope I'm included in the 'inspires awe' group










3 words:

Scratch, built, and bliss.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


If you need to lower your expectations a little, check mine out. Obviously you have not yet, or there would have been a disclaimer in there somewhere.
Something like, ..."and accomplishment, except for that nckid4u guy".
Lol... ...i laugh because it is true and uncomfortable.


You do not give yourself nearly enough credit.

The pleasing results of your efforts aside... that you had the cajones to stand up and present your work publicly speaks volumes for your intestinal fortitude.

You did awesome.


----------



## Papang

220 pics in 39 posts, and will probably end with 44 posts and close to 300 pics plus a couple of vids, not counting final photos (inside and outside) which should be more or less what I upload.

BTW, there is no right or wrong way to post a worklog from what several modders tell me who are way ahead of me in experience. The only thing you have to prove is that you did the work (or gave credit where you did not) beyond a shadow of doubt, in chronological order of work done and if you want to be open and an example of a real modder, round it out with tips and hints.

A lot of guys toss the pics where they screwed up preferring to show how "perfect" they are and smooth their projects were, which is hard to believe and to a point a disservice to the hobby. Screw ups are an integral part of modding even if you part from a perfectly defined project in Sketch Up (or any other program). There are just to many variables to take into account (specially with a scratch mod)! Keep it real and other modders will applaud your efforts rather than snicker or doubt if you did it yourself. Even Cattlerustler's great app "Worklog Creator" will only help and guide you through the process but in no way tells you what to put or not put into the log itself. AND of course, if you flunked all your English and writing courses and finally got solid "D"s, it will not fill in the gap, hehe. Of course, keep them "light" and fun to read and you've got a keeper! Oh well, only my humble opinion of course and as with a lot that I post-perfectly disregardable.

Hurry and do your best to finish! I will.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Warfarin88

I have around 180 pics, spread out over 12 posts. I still have the final pics to take, but I should come in under 200.

I am increasingly feeling that my efforts this year may have turned out a bit "pedestrian" compared to my competition. That's cool though, that just means I am increasingly looking forward to seeing the rest of the entries.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I cant wait to see the worklogs. At least if they go public.
There will be a lot of awsome cases in here, and too much idea's


----------



## FalloutBoy

wow, maybe I overshot the mark with the pics.









All good though, I spread them through more posts to help with neatness and loading times!


----------



## Papang

Ooops! Forgot to mention that "a picture is not exactly worth a thousand words". In a lot of forums, a worklog with little or no text is not admitted in a contest and I am not sure of seeing anything about that here?? No one marks a maximum of pics but most ask for a minimum of 20 which is usually only allowed for very simple mods like a window (I hope no one entered the contest with just a window!) and of course the pre-requisite explanatory text.

I've heard complaints about the text part in other places but jeez, these guys can't write their own nicks/names right, much less a text!


----------



## Sparhawk

hmm, I have no idea how many pics I'll have by the end of it. Should be quite a few. Hopefully a video or two as well. The quality of the log might be a little low due to time constraints, but it remains to be seen(and created...







).


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Worklog creator? Haha that might've come in handy, I've been writing mine in notepad as I go along and I'll be uploading all my photos/videos tonight... imagehost I guess? Any other recommendations?


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie*


Worklog creator? Haha that might've come in handy, I've been writing mine in notepad as I go along and I'll be uploading all my photos/videos tonight... imagehost I guess? Any other recommendations?


photobucket is another choice.


----------



## Sparhawk

if you don't have your own server. 
Imageups.com is a good no frills option. Unlimited bandwidth too.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I cant wait to see the worklogs. At least if they go public.
There will be a lot of awsome cases in here, and too much idea's










They will go public; should be within a week after the end of the documenting phase.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


They will go public; should be within a week after the end of the documenting phase.


Thanks for the info, I cant wait


----------



## FalloutBoy

Home stretch now!!


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


So do logs have to be finished by 12am 1st of july or 12am 2nd?
like, will we get the whole of the 1st to polish off? I'm planning to re-organise my entire worklog on thursday if possible.


I'm wondering this as well. Busy week at work for me, I'm trying to decide how much coffee to drink


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie*


I'm wondering this as well. Busy week at work for me, I'm trying to decide how much coffee to drink


















So... is it July 1st at midnight on June 30th? July 1st end of day? What time zone?








lol, sounds crazy but I'm going to be down to the wire with this one.

It's really looking sick now, but it isn't quite complete... and yeah, need to decide if I need to skip work tomorrow morning/today...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Mines smoking hot!!







litterally... Must have crossed some wires on the DVD drive but it still works so its all good.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


I have 300+ photos but will end up using less than half. By the looks of things I'll have it done.
So do logs have to be finished by 12am 1st of july or 12am 2nd?
like, will we get the whole of the 1st to polish off? I'm planning to re-organise my entire worklog on thursday if possible.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie*


I'm wondering this as well. Busy week at work for me, I'm trying to decide how much coffee to drink











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*









So... is it July 1st at midnight on June 30th? July 1st end of day? What time zone?








lol, sounds crazy but I'm going to be down to the wire with this one.

It's really looking sick now, but it isn't quite complete... and yeah, need to decide if I need to skip work tomorrow morning/today...


I did address this in a PM I sent to all the contestants; but apparently did not post that in the public threads as well.

The logs should be completed by 24:00 EST on 01-July.

In case some of you are not familiar with the 24 hour time format; 00:00 is midnight at the beginning of the day, while 24:00 corresponds to the end of the day (i.e. 00:00 on the following day).


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I did address this in a PM I sent to all the contestants; but apparently did not post that in the public threads as well.

The logs should be completed by 24:00 EST on 01-July.

In case some of you are not familiar with the 24 hour time format; 00:00 is midnight at the beginning of the day, while 24:00 corresponds to the end of the day (i.e. 00:00 on the following day).









Completely forgot about that PM.







Thanks Rado.

Great news actually, because it means I'll be able to get the log finished with better details.


----------



## radodrill

Just under 24 hours left to make any final changes to the logs; after that they will be locked until the logs go public.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Just under 24 hours left to make any final changes to the logs; after that they will be locked until the logs go public.


Haha, final changes... or you know... create the whole log... mod is finally finished... pretty much anyway... just need to finish my log.


----------



## jacobthellamer

All Done


----------



## Chewman

woot done.

*high 5*

Let's do this.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


woot done.

*high 5*

Let's do this.


Too bad there can only be one aussie winner... Me!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Too bad there can only be one aussie winner... Me!










Aussie "Highlander".


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Too bad there can only be one aussie winner... Me!










oh it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## pheoxs

I'm out, too much time working on my street bike this totally got neglected ... it sucks but oh well.


----------



## Sparhawk

Done! and with 15min to spare...







Cutting it close? nah!... I like to call it living on the edge...

and it is most definitely on... on like azerbaijan!


----------



## radodrill

And that's all she wrote; I have now locked all the logs in the documenting area, they should be going public within a few days.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Done! and with 15min to spare...







Cutting it close? nah!... I like to call it living on the edge...

and it is most definitely on... on like azerbaijan!










Hey we finished about the same time then! Note to the mods - make sure to hit refresh!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie* 
Hey we finished about the same time then! Note to the mods - make sure to hit refresh!









Awesome! and yeah, refreshing is always good. I had Chrome crash on me a few times trying to view my log.


----------



## Papang

Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck and of course, patience for the results (the worst part of a contest, hehe).

Like I think Syrillian said, just participating is a big step and of course exposing your wares to competition is another thing from just posting your worklog at your leisure and your level of "good enough form me".

For those that finished on time, special kudos for the effort because a due date, like it or not, DOES put the screws on you. You have now graduated (or remain as part of) to a small select group that really takes their hobby seriously, serious enough to be competitive.

Of course, there isn't much point in joining a contest if you don't aspire to be in the winner's circle and of course it really feels sort of cruddy if you end up last or around there. However, hope springs eternal, and if you feel up to it, there is always next year to post that really fantastic project that was just a dream!

And yes great mods are dreams come true. I just hope even more get the "bug" and participate. Meanwhile, let's talk shop, post our discoveries, ask the guys, comment on other guy's post and keep this community on the buzz and the leading edge.

Cheers and Saludos and to the other contestants-BUENA SUERTE!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck and of course, patience for the results (the worst part of a contest, hehe).

Like I think Syrillian said, just participating is a big step and of course exposing your wares to competition is another thing from just posting your worklog at your leisure and your level of "good enough form me".

For those that finished on time, special kudos for the effort because a due date, like it or not, DOES put the screws on you. You have now graduated (or remain as part of) to a small select group that really takes their hobby seriously, serious enough to be competitive.

Of course, there isn't much point in joining a contest if you don't aspire to be in the winner's circle and of course it really feels sort of cruddy if you end up last or around there. However, hope springs eternal, and if you feel up to it, there is always next year to post that really fantastic project that was just a dream!

And yes great mods are dreams come true. I just hope even more get the "bug" and participate. Meanwhile, let's talk shop, post our discoveries, ask the guys, comment on other guy's post and keep this community on the buzz and the leading edge.

Cheers and Saludos and to the other contestants-BUENA SUERTE!










Great post & great message. The community here is one of the best on the net and I'm glad I could be a part of it.


----------



## Papang

Thanx Spar! Much appreciated. Good luck, man.

Could I ask if a list of the guys and their projects that finished in their respective categories be posted? The curiosity is killing me and several others!!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## DaClownie

Good luck to everyone! I finished my mod with a day to spare. It certainly could have wound up better, but as my first project I'm amazingly pleased with my work, but I certainly learned a TON of things I wish I knew before I started. It would have made this process a hell of a lot easier!

So, to all contestants: best of luck, look forward to beating all of you, but also look forward to being shown up because in my opinion that would make for an amazing caliber of work (really tooting my own horn here, but i'm so proud of me







)

To all judges and whoever decides who wins: be fair, choose based on quality of work and not who is the best known. We're all excited to see the logs and we'd love to see the best entries win!

Good luck and best wishes all!







!


----------



## radodrill

So far I will say this much; this year we have a record high number of completed entries (nearly 2x as many as last year). Several of the entries really blew me away, so we should be in for a nice showdown. If all goes well, we should have the logs public by Sunday.


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papang* 

Could I ask if a list of the guys and their projects that finished in their respective categories be posted? The curiosity is killing me and several others!!

Cheers and Saludos

Sorry to quote myself but what I meant is if the Currently Registered Entrants list is up to date with the guys that are in or have dropped out.

* Professional
o the~faithless - Dropped Out
o Warfarin88
o repo_man - Dropped Out
o jj_sky5000
o TheOcelot - Dropped Out
o clbkdaz - Dropped Out
o Morphix - Dropped Out
o Frenkie - Dropped Out
o jpz - Dropped Out
o samfreese
o coreyL
o shinji2k
o Hickeydog - Dropped Out
o Bindusar
o iandh - Dropped Out
o ne(V)esis
o oliverw92
o acdcmike
o NEO360 I know this guy and he said that he had quit
o tr8rjohnk - Dropped Out
o Jago-Vs-Fulgore
total: 11
* Intermediate
o meticadpa - Dropped Out
o caraboose
o {Dr. Rockso}
o Farih
o SmasherBasher - Dropped Out
o Lieutenant_Dan
o nckid4u
o savnac
o Arcane.001100
o XAslanX - Dropped Out
o masbuskado
o iwok88
o Dar_T
o DerangedPony
o Xtaticego
o ChanceGuy
o jacobthellamer
o pheoxs
o xx123j - Dropped Out
o nafljhy - Dropped Out
o Papang
o FalloutBoy
o Chewman
o thx1138 - Dropped out
o Bitemarks and bloodstains - Dropped Out
o quadwater
o rock3ralex
o slothfish
o otterpopjunkie
total: 22
* Amateur
o dashimsta
o singh_shady
o Kidem
o Schaden
o insomnibyte
o shnur - Dropped Out
o jwpowers5
o Rogue1266
o xHassassin - Dropped Out
o frigginacky
o Lord Xeb - Dropped out
o SniperXX
o Cybersamurai
o vindeta
o Dead! - Dropped Out
o modscases
o crantana - Dropped Out
o DaClownie
o rock3ralex
o scottath - Dropped Out
o Chif
o strezz
o M1A1 - Dropped Out
o snow cakes
o Gamersunited22
o Bakedinspace
o hglazm
o niallm1
o TrippinBimmer
o Sparhawk
o ahddm
o kwint
o LiquidForce - Dropped Out
o InF4m0u5
o Death_note I know this guy too and he never got past the planning stage
o smashblock
o Mikecdm
o unknown1321
o Madcatzfight - Dropped Out
o KittensMewMew
o TheSprunk
o Photograph
o Spun430
o Frontman
o Xic
o Furious Porkchop
total: 37

This would lay to rest before the logs open up on Sunday (yay!) the real amount of entrants we would be competing against and help us steel our nerves until then-if possible of course.

BTW, the guys I pointed out are members of my home forum in Mexico and whom I egged into the contest so that they could prove what they had. It might have been a little too overwhelming for them but they should have advised that they were bowing out just out of courtesy-sorry for this









Cheers and Saludos


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


Sorry to quote myself but what I meant is if the Currently Registered Entrants list is up to date with the guys that are in or have dropped out.

.......

This would lay to rest before the logs open up on Sunday (yay!) the real amount of entrants we would be competing against and help us steel our nerves until then-if possible of course.

BTW, the guys I pointed out are members of my home forum in Mexico and whom I egged into the contest so that they could prove what they had. It might have been a little too overwhelming for them but they should have advised that they were bowing out just out of courtesy-sorry for this









Cheers and Saludos


The list in the registration thread is up to date in terms of those who have dropped out; yet does not reflect those who either did not finish (or never posted) their logs without letting me know that they were not going to finish.

As it stands now, there are a total of 23 completed entries; but there are a few who may be administratively moved based on the quality of their workmanship. As such, right now I am hesitant to say who is in which class as there may be some changes before the logs go live.


----------



## Papang

OMG, the category switcheroos! Like I said, PBR (Papang Biz Rigs) Industries is just a pun, really!

Sunday it is, then and everyone hold their horses (well, only a suggestion, hehe)!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Chewman

wow so 96 people registered, 26 people dropped out (notified Rado)
and only 23 out of the remaining 70 completed?

ah well.

I'mma start planning for next year


----------



## ne(V)esis

Hi there!

I'm also finished my mod with a one day to spare! (I thought it would end on July 1 at noon...!)
I'm proud of myself because I finished my project just like I planned and designed in the beginning!

I hope that the contest and the judges are arbitrary and choose the best work for its complex construction, design, originality and as well as its final appearance.

Cheers to all and good luck also!
I'm very anxious to see the projects of other members who participated!
*ne(V)esis*


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


wow so 96 people registered, 26 people dropped out (notified Rado)
and only 23 out of the remaining 70 completed?

ah well.

I'mma start planning for next year










Your numbers are a bit off









Total registered: .............. 95
Dropped out: ................... 22
Didn't post a log at all: ...... 43
Incomplete logs: ................ 7
Disqualified: ................... 0
Completed: ..................... 23

Those numbers are outstanding compared to last year:
Total registered: .............. 90
Dropped out: ................... 35
Didn't post a log at all: ...... 29
Incomplete logs: ............... 11
Disqualified: ................... 2
Completed: ..................... 13


----------



## oliverw92

Iiiiiits sunday!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Iiiiiits sunday!


Since when? You're in the UK and there it's currently 16:14 on Saturday 03-July-2010


----------



## oliverw92

Since I forgot it was Saturday


----------



## Chewman

iiiiiitt's SUNDAY


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


iiiiiitt's SUNDAY











In Australia it certainly would be


----------



## Bindusar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Your numbers are a bit off









Total registered: .............. 95
Dropped out: ................... 22
Didn't post a log at all: ...... 43
Incomplete logs: ................ 7
Disqualified: ................... 0
Completed: ..................... 23

Those numbers are outstanding compared to last year:
Total registered: .............. 90
Dropped out: ................... 35
Didn't post a log at all: ...... 29
Incomplete logs: ............... 11
Disqualified: ................... 2
Completed: ..................... 13


And hence the quote in my sig about mods...and I am one of the guilty ones that enters but doesn't finish (3 for 3) though this year was a little different. The first two were simple procrastination/distraction...this year we had 2 dogs get sick during the spring which costs us thousands and one of them will need a $5K surgery that is pending (the other didn't make it). Well, maybe next year!









Can't wait to see what we got this year! Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Syrillian

Been going over the logs and enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Disqualified: ................... 2


How exactly does one get disqualified? Sorry, just trying to distract myself from the fact that IT'S NOT SUNDAY YET.


----------



## Syrillian

Perhaps those entries were not unique to OCN or perhaps there was an element of "sponsorship"

*conjecture on my part*


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


How exactly does one get disqualified? Sorry, just trying to distract myself from the fact that IT'S NOT SUNDAY YET.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Perhaps those entries were not unique to OCN or perhaps there was an element of "sponsorship"

*conjecture on my part*


Syrillian hit the nail on the head; both of them were posted on on other forums, and one was presented as though it was sponsored.

Thankfully, this year everyone followed the rules very well.


----------



## Papang

Hmmm..about sponsorships. If one was donated a bum part(s) (as was my case) because they were on the verge of totally failing, does that count as sponsorship? To me, sponsorships are all about publicity to grab more market share and sales and is of spanking new products.

I thought it is just fair to mention that someone (could even be my brother!) tossed me a piece of almost junk to use-no company names, addresses, even last names mentioned. I make mention of these little "contributions" just like when I give credit to a fellow modder for having given me an idea to use on a mod.

Am I in the clear?

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## oliverw92

I beleive the definition of a sponsorship in this situation is when parts or services are donated/discounted to the modder by a business/company.


----------



## radodrill

Papang, you are in the clear; as oliver indicated, sponsorships are meant for publicity to attract attention (i.e. advertising) to some company/organization, a friend/relative/neighbor giving you something that they no longer have a use for is not considered sponsorship.


----------



## N2Gaming

N2Gaming twiddles thumbs untill sunday.


----------



## Sparhawk

The suspense killing me!


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


N2Gaming twiddles thumbs untill sunday.


xH tries to 1 up N2Gaming by copying his style of speaking in 3rd person and then following it up with a personal insult.










I'll get a mod done for this competition one of these years.


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Papang, you are in the clear; as oliver indicated, sponsorships are meant for publicity to attract attention (i.e. advertising) to some company/organization, a friend/relative/neighbor giving you something that they no longer have a use for is not considered sponsorship.


Wahoo! Thanks Rad and thanks Olie for your appreciated comment!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## oliverw92

So... 15 minutes until it is Sunday!


----------



## jacobthellamer

12hours till Monday


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Your numbers are a bit off









Total registered: .............. 95
Dropped out: ................... 22
Didn't post a log at all: ...... 43
Incomplete logs: ................ 7
Disqualified: ................... 0
Completed: ..................... 23

Those numbers are outstanding compared to last year:
Total registered: .............. 90
Dropped out: ................... 35
Didn't post a log at all: ...... 29
Incomplete logs: ............... 11
Disqualified: ................... 2
Completed: ..................... 13



Hadn't seen this (on a another page-Thanks a bunch Rad!) but being a numbers sort of guy, this years comp was way better in every point except for those that didn't post a log at all (jeez, what were they thinking!?).

I argue all the time with guys that want to compete in a contest to show what they are made of, but then when they don't post a single entry or just their first post of their project plan or mission, it really sends me you-know-where and light me up (sorta creepy)!

Just about everyone here mods their comps somehow, some to really great levels, but....contests are not for everyone. It pits the most ambitious here to see who is the "big enchilada" which means there is competition. Worst of all, albeit a long one, there is a due date. Having studied in the country that invented the true concept of "competition", I just don't get it! Being competitive also implies doing things on time like work projects, school homework, paying your taxes and mortgages, getting to work on time (or even ahead of time), etc.

So what makes us remiss on signing up for the contest and then shirking/shrugging it off? The news is, all of us have problems, specially the $$ type and we all have things to do! And we worry and are jittery with our nerves on edge due to what we all know. HOWEVER, most of us have this hobby (eg. something we like to do in our spare time) which is modding and tech interests, the reason we are members here, and we just love all that is going on here, don't we? We are "In the Pursuit of Performance" and in the mod contest, "In Pursuit of Performance in an Extraordinary Case". A lot of us spend a couple of hours posting everyday so when you enter the contest, why not dedicate just an hour to posting and another to tend to our mod projects? Weekends, holidays, vacations, sick leaves, etc. just give us a chance to pile in more work hobby hours, so what is the excuse? 6 months is an enormous amount of time to dedicate to even our projects, really! Most places just give a couple of months to turn in a project in a contest.

When we sign up, we are enthusiasts out to prove something (or should be) and that means finishing, even if the project is cut back due to bad planning or being too ambitious (it happened to me). But I think we ought to take the contest as a place to "put your money where your mouth is" and prove something. It MAY be better to have half as many sign up but end up with 80% finishing. We want to see bodacious mods, not a bunch of empty threads!

Dropping out is perfectly logical, if I lost both of my hands because I Dremeled them off, ok. But I would at least bow out gracefully and let Rad know the reason (hmmm, not a good example-how would I PM him?). If I got prosthetics, I would want to be taken seriously next year without him trying to convince me that "I am not cut out for it". Come guys, "I can't get no respect" is something for a stand up comedian, not contest registrants!

Again, just my humble opinion but I put it to future consideration.

Cheers and Saludos

P.D. See? I used up an hour writing this-less time to wait till the threads open! I want to see what Syr is talking about because he has us all worked up, hehe!


----------



## radodrill

@ Papang,

I agree with your sentiments 100% But I must say that at least this year there was a much higher percentage of completed entries so that is very promising. TBH, most of the people who did notify me of dropping out (both last year and this year) did so *after* I sent a reminder PM about 1-2 months before the end. Probably about 90+% of those who drop out, only create at placeholder, or don't post anything are due to people forgetting about it; of the remaining people, they either ran out of cash or had more important things come up (e.g. needing unforeseen medical attention).

Syr certainly is doing a good job of hyping people up, and for good reason; there are some awe-inspiring builds in there.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Papang, you are in the clear; as oliver indicated, sponsorships are meant for publicity to attract attention (i.e. advertising) to some company/organization, *a friend/relative/neighbor giving you something that they no longer have a use for* is not considered sponsorship.

I fell in love with my uncles case then his computer blew up... maybe and I convinced him it would just be much better to build a new one rather then fix it. Then I let him know that I'd be quite happy taking his old case, I mean computer, off his hands and soon after the case was mine!


----------



## Warfarin88

Lets start up a pool on the number of completed logs with a lower word count than Papang's philosophical musings from this thread. I'm pretty sure mine isn't even close.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


Lets start up a pool on the number of completed logs with a lower word count than Papang's philosophical musings from this thread. I'm pretty sure mine isn't even close.










3094 words









I didn't think I talked that much.


----------



## radodrill

I prefer people who "talk too much" and explain things in detail over those who don't talk at all and just show pics.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


Lets start up a pool on the number of completed logs with a lower word count than Papang's philosophical musings from this thread. I'm pretty sure mine isn't even close.










Ha ha, yeah. I'm not sure how much i wrote. Probably would have wrote more but i barely made the deadline as it was.


----------



## thx1138

So the entrants will be displayed tomorrow? Sorry I've been scanning through the thread and can't find the info on when we'll be able to see the logs.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


So the entrants will be displayed tomorrow? Sorry I've been scanning through the thread and can't find the info on when we'll be able to see the logs.


At some point tomorrow, I plan to post a list of the contestants and hopefully we can get the documenting area public as well (will have to me done by the management team).


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


3094 words









I didn't think I talked that much.


You got me curious, so I copied my log into word to get a count. I guess I better shut my trap.

5785 words here.









Also Papang, I hope you know I'm only joking with you.


----------



## Papang

Haha, warfarin, shinji and spar, am really glad someone reads my rants and musings! I know Rad does, not that he HAS to but he can whip up a storm too-just give him an excuse!

Like I said in my log, if you want to blame someone for all the stuff I say, blame the ones that taught me English (and worse, the ones that taught me how to write!)! Of course it is totally optional if you heed what I say, I just write now to whittle down the hours till the grand opening.

BTW Rad, is there some kind of estimate on the when things go public? There are state and local elections tomorrow, and I get to pass out the firearms to protect the polling areas. Nah, just kidding, it's not that bad, atleast here. Just want to know at what time I have to drop everything and run back home to check all the threads.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


Haha, warfarin, shinji and spar, am really glad someone reads my rants and musings! I know Rad does, not that he HAS to but he can whip up a storm too-just give him an excuse!


Haha; I try not to ramble on and on or rant for no reason; but if I have a lot to say, I can most certainly write a long response (Papang can certainly attest to this from several PMs we have exchanged).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


BTW Rad, is there some kind of estimate on the when things go public? There are state and local elections tomorrow, and I get to pass out the firearms to protect the polling areas. Nah, just kidding, it's not that bad, atleast here. Just want to know at what time I have to drop everything and run back home to check all the threads.


I'm not exactly sure when everything will be public. I'll most likely be posting the finalized contestant list in the early afternoon (Eastern time aka UTC-5), then it'll be down to Chipp to open the documenting area to the general public.


----------



## Papang

Amen and yay for heavy and correct writing and grammar! Thanks again Rad and now it is time to PM Chipp (kidding).

I'll hit the sack and pack my ammo..I mean pencils for tomorrow. Patience guys (or PM Chipp) cuz we have waited for 6 months already so what is a part of a day?

G'night all


----------



## Chewman

hrm, I'm on 3245 words; more than i thought....


----------



## radodrill

I believe one time I wrote a single PM with more than 5K words.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I believe one time I wrote a single PM with more than 5K words.


It depends on my mood. Most of the time i try to keep things as efficiently communicated as possible. But every once in a while. I'll feel extra wordy.









Right now I'm typing this on my phone and will probably get some sleep soon. Maybe after I'm done getting my foot x-ray'd tomorrow the logs will be live. I should have tons of time to view these while i wait for my tendons and/or bones to heal. Silly injuries keeping me from sports and such.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Guts, I'm only on 282 words


----------



## ne(V)esis

Regards

I've been reading what you have posted lately, although even not answer or integrate into the conversation. Well, I'm refresh my window often to be aware of what you talk.

Tomorrow I'll be checking that you post to see the worklogs of others. Since I'll be working tomorrow (yes, in Sunday ...) I hope to finish soon and come to read and answer what you asked me, and as well, why not?, To ask someone other tips and advice!

Greetings and good luck to all!
*ne(V)esis*


----------



## Chewman

*anxiously waiting*


----------



## Farih

what worklogs open tomorow ??

i'm excited


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I believe one time I wrote a single PM with more than 5K words.


I LOL'd.

Don't forget to enjoy your holiday rado.









Non Americans: we're all excited to see the results, but please remember that this weekend is one of our "big seven" nationally recognized holidays.

Americans: Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I believe one time I wrote a single PM with more than 5K words.


Yeah, it must have been me! They say I get people riled up, but like I say, just deep thinkers like Rad bother to answer me, haha! Word of warning: it really takes a while to chew through all he has to say-might have been on purpose to keep me busy for while so I wouldn't post for a long while







.

Going to vote and then to church, eat lunch out and....ready to spend the rest of the day doing what I like-to see other mods, yahoo!

Wishing the same as Warf: *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!
*
Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

I want to see pics now!


----------



## Syrillian

Just so ya'll know....

The logs are FABULOUS!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Just so ya'll know....

The logs are FABULOUS!











Rub it in why don't ya


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Just so ya'll know....

The logs are FABULOUS!











you're killing me Syr.
It's 2:19 am in melbourne and there's a bunch of us waiting for the logs to become public D:


----------



## Syrillian

Muahahahahahah!

My screen is filled with modding pr0n!

Ya'll make me giddy, what with all ya'll's awesomeness!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Muahahahahahah!

My screen is filled with modding pr0n!

Ya'll make me giddy, what with all ya'll's awesomeness!











RRRAAAAGGGGEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mitchbowman

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
that


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
agreed


----------



## mitchbowman

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^'
deff


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


RRRAAAAGGGGEEEEEEEEEEE










Nono...

Gleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## CyberDruid

So many good entries. My brain is gonna asplode.


----------



## Chewman

can one of you guest judges go wake up Rado?


----------



## Syrillian

Sorry... tried.... the lush is sleeping off an all-night binge.









j/k


----------



## ne(V)esis

Happy 4th July to all Americans! =)


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

In before log opening


----------



## Sparhawk

In the waiting room at the hospital(only downside to free healthcare), it would give me something to do if the logs went public right now.









I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## mitchbowman

that's the way


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chewman* 
can one of you guest judges go wake up Rado?









Oh hush up; I'm having an important meeting with the judges









Edit: and Syr & CD are right; there is some great modding pr0n going to be unleashed soon


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
there is some great modding pr0n going to be unleashed soon

How long is "soon" ?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
How long is "soon" ?









I would say "Tuesday" (inside joke); but in the scope of things I will say "Sunday EST"


----------



## Chewman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I would say "Tuesday" (inside joke); but in the scope of things I will say "Sunday EST"

so, somewhere within the next.... 10 hours 45 minutes.

ah guess it will have to wait untill i wake up.

3:15am @[email protected]


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

be back later, just going to shoot myself in the head


----------



## ne(V)esis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
be back later, just going to shoot myself in the head

hahaha! Yes, I'm so anxious and the inquietude is killing me too!








Not yet? How much longer? OMG!


----------



## Syrillian

I have just been notified by Sir Rado that the opening of the logs will be delayed for 24-hours due to the Judges being in a drunken stupor.









hahhahahahahha!

..just kidding.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


due to the Judges being in a drunken stupor.










I'm not sure if it's from drinking, but they sure are in a stupor







sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## ne(V)esis

Not yet? It's 1:35 pm in Mexico! Ah, come on!!!


----------



## oliverw92

So syr you know how much I wub joo


----------



## Sparhawk

...Some serious bromance going on here. But everyone loves syr.









Hospital update: fractured the second metatarsus on my left foot. March fracture ftw. Lol.









Need some mod goodness to help me heal faster.


----------



## radodrill

I have just PMed Chipp asking him to make the logs public









The final list of pr0n stars (in alphabetical order by class) is:

*Amateur*
DaClownie
Dar_T
frigginacky
otterpopjunkie
Photograph
smashblock
Sparhawk
vindeta
*Intermediate*
caraboose
Chewman
DerangedPony
FalloutBoy
Farih
iwok88
jacobthellamer
nckid4u
Papang
savnac
*Professional*
masbuskado
ne(V)esis
oliverw92
shinji2k
Warfarin88


----------



## shinji2k

Dang, only 5 pros. I may just make a podium finish







.

edit: This is my 5000th post!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Dang, only 5 pros. I may just make a podium finish







.

Gratz Shinji; 5K posts and just over 900 REP









Also, you'll take first place







I just know it.


----------



## shinji2k

Chhhiiiiiiipppppppppp


----------



## Syrillian

Yoooo hoooooo....

The natives are getting restless!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yoooo hoooooo....

The natives are getting restless!

After you got them all riled up


----------



## oliverw92

Chipp is online! Everyone pm him!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Chipp is online! Everyone pm him!

So that you have an excuse to stay up late hanging on the forums


----------



## mitchbowman

us Aussie boys were up to 4:00 last night waiting for them to open


----------



## oliverw92

Lol I need no excuse, I have finished school and have no commitments, tommorrow is a day of getting up whenever and playing some stronghold crusader/ tf2/ l4d2 and then going pub!


----------



## Papang

Just back from lunch but I just noticed a movement of one of the contestants from one category to another(????). No more switcheroos, please!!!!!

Is it too much to aspire to a 3rd or 4th (or even 5th) in Intermediates than dead last in Pros (well referring to me)?


----------



## Syrillian

Easy, easy, Friend Papang.... all will be right and just.

Breath deeply.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Gogogogogogo. I'm foaming at the mouth to see how badly id have been beaten had I finished.


----------



## ne(V)esis

Come on! Patience is not one of my virtues! I am extremely eager to make the worklogs public!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ne(V)esis*


Come on! Patience is not one of my virtues! I am extremely eager to make the worklogs public!


It's all in Chipp's hands now


----------



## oliverw92

Where will they become public?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


It's all in Chipp's hands now


Oh dear....



















Just kidding!


----------



## ne(V)esis

God! My mental stability is dependent on one person now: Chipp!
Come on Chipp, make public the worklogs! I'm about to go crazy!


----------



## ne(V)esis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Where will they become public?

Good question Oliver!


----------



## Sparhawk

lol, panic, impatience, excitement, nausea,... etc...


----------



## Syrillian

Is that not a truly delectable cerebral sensation?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Is that not a truly delectable cerebral sensation?


I'm enjoying it.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Where will they become public?


I guess when Chipp gets a round tuit
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ne(V)esis

hahaha! I'm crazy now...


----------



## oliverw92

Sounds like a great night out with a girl you like to me


----------



## ne(V)esis

Tick Tack Tick Tack...


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


us Aussie boys were up to 4:00 last night waiting for them to open


Speak for yourself, I was still up at 5.30


----------



## DaClownie

I can't waiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttt


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Now back awake after being up till 4:30 am waiting!


----------



## radodrill

Please note: the polls will be going live shortly after the logs are made public (at the very latest the following day).

Right now you can blame Chipp for not being able to see the logs.


----------



## shinji2k




----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 


Agreed


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


----------



## ne(V)esis

This message appeared when I refreshed the window of the "Documenting Private section":

*Overclock.net Message
Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator*

Anyone knows what happens?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ne(V)esis*


This message appeared when I refreshed the window of the "Documenting Private section":

*Overclock.net Message
Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator*

Anyone knows what happens?










It means Chipp is rearranging things.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


It means Chipp is rearranging things.


I think so!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


It means Chipp is rearranging things.


Ditto, he's on it


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ne(V)esis*


This message appeared when I refreshed the window of the "Documenting Private section":

*Overclock.net Message
Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator*

Anyone knows what happens?










^^^ up there


----------



## radodrill

Guys,

As Chipp stated in This Post, the logs are now public and can be viewed here


----------



## ne(V)esis

At last!


----------



## Sparhawk

Wow! Some amazing stuff!!!


----------



## radodrill

The voting threads are now live as well


----------



## Photograph

Yeah haw! here we go!


----------



## Papang

As promised (it IS still Sunday and the 4th of July) and all is there in all its glory!! No more discussions-promise! Excuse me but I have some serious reading to do, hehe.

Thnx Rad, Chipp and all else involved. Shouldn't we remind all to check out the threads? So much time has passed that I am sure a lot of people don't even remember the due date of the contest (it was 6 months after all) and we who participated would really appreciate all the feedback we can get. I know some of us are already thinking about next years projects and we do have to know what to shoot for-bigger, brighter, more potent, etc. it all depends on what the guys want to see.

Thanx a jillion again!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## TheOcelot

I am in a constant state of orgasm as I look through these. So amazing...


----------



## Chewman

wowowowowowowowowwww
i love everything


----------



## Papang

As usual, a suggestion for next year's Yearly Mod Contest which would draw more attention to it:

Suspend the MOTM for the month of July so that the Yearly Contest can take center stage. I suspect that because of the prizes, that is the intent instead of just bragging rights.

That way the guys would be asking: "What happened to July's MOTM results? Forget the MOTM, take a look at what some guys did in the Yearly Contest!"

I know my efforts in the yearly contest would totally take precedent and be musch better over any effort I did for MOTM. For any modder, this would be THE STELLAR event-or that is the way I'd see it and you know me.

I hope this is taken into consideration for next year. I feel that this event is not getting a fair shake.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


I feel that this event is not getting a fair shake.










It should have a banner on the homepage for sure. That would be pretty


----------



## Papang

Great idea, I second the motion!


----------



## shinji2k

Seriously, why don't you put a small link at the top like you do for the Chimp Challenge? You know, since you guys are shelling out $2k in prizes you would think some more hits to the logs would be nice.


----------



## radodrill

Things like banners/links on the front page are out of my jurisdiction; that would have to be addressed by the management team, but I will bring it to their attention.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Things like banners/links on the front page are out of my jurisdiction; that would have to be addressed by the management team, but I will bring it to their attention.









Thank you sir. Much appreciated.


----------



## Papang

As always, Rad passing on crazy ideas from the members! That is why we luv him so much! Buddy luv, not the other type for those with wild imaginations!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Chipp

Thanks for all the great input guys! admin has put together a really cool little graphic that will show next to the site logo as soon as BFRD can upload it to the server.









Overall, I am incredibly impressed with the entries accross all catagories now that I have really taken close looks at the build logs! In fact, admin and I agreed that everybody who completed something deserves more than just appliques or a lanyard. Those who do not win a regular prize will all receive a $25 participation award, and to sweeten the whole deal a little more all 26 contestants wil be entered into a drawing for an additional $100 prize.

Outstanding work on all fronts, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Syrillian

All Participants gets some cashola!

Out-friggin-standing!

I


----------



## repo_man

I'm so happy to be a part of this website and the staff here (and as a modder I'm all up for free cash to my fellow men and women!). Woot!


----------



## radodrill

Excellent news Chipp


----------



## Chewman

OH MY WOWOWOWOWOW.

Chipp.
you just made my year.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


OH MY WOWOWOWOWOW.

Chipp.
you just made my year.


Agreed. Times like these are why I love OCN. Great mods, great discussion and the prizes randomly thrown in just make it even better.


----------



## shinji2k

Wow, you guys are going all out. That's great news!


----------



## oliverw92

Chipp is the MAN


----------



## Chewman

haha i love that little icon.








we're letting out our creative talent...

wooooooooo!


----------



## Syrillian

I am attempting to identify it.

Is it a colored Bonzai tree with a hand cupping it?

Imma not sure.

Halp?


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I am attempting to identify it.

Is it a colored Bonzai tree with a hand cupping it?

Imma not sure.

Halp?


hint: click it.

it's just a really cool bunch of colours coming from a cupped hand.
i thought it was a standing figure when i first saw it.


----------



## Syrillian

Lol @ me.... I hovered over it and was fearful... did not know what would happen.


----------



## Chewman

we wouldn't want to open up pandora's box now would we?


----------



## Syrillian

Yes we would.










Sometimes things need to be shaken up to avoid stagnation.


----------



## Sparhawk

haha, I didn't hesitate to click it.







(love the design btw







)


----------



## oliverw92

Now i feel we are getting equal treatment to the Chimp Challenge/folding







At last!


----------



## Papang

Correction please, Rad, Chipp AND ADMIN. are the MEN! That means I get to eat meat for a week! Haha, kidding but it is SWEET! Kudos and Congratz for making this year's contest THE BEST!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Papang

Uhh, double post here because I had all but forgotten about the Discussion thread. My post is more adequate here, I think.

Oh my! Votes and visits are WAY down, however someone said that voting was surpassing last year's results. Is this a fact? Of course any improvement should be welcome and appreciated but I had this idea that folks would be modding more in these times. In my case, I have been modding like crazy (probably more in the past year or so than all of my modding life) just to distract me from you-know-what. Our various hobbies are supposed to do that, distract us from the everyday grind and worries IMO.

Just wondering.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## radodrill

The voting is most certainly up compared to last year.

2009 voting
Amateur: 144
Intermediate: 179
Professional: 258

Thus far for 2010 voting
Amateur: 216
Intermediate: 250
Professional: 313


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


The voting is most certainly up compared to last year.

2009 voting
Amateur: 144
Intermediate: 179
Professional: 258

Thus far for 2010 voting
Amateur: 216
Intermediate: 250
Professional: 313


Hmm, let's see beyond the obvious:

50% jump in Amateurs-very good!
40% jump in Intermediates-not so good but close.
21% jump in Pros-aha! I see what Shinji is saying about his worries. I guess it is time to YELL in the Pro category too, hehe.

Thnx Rado, this will back up my concern about interests in the contest and thus modding. Times DO favor mods then, hmm...

The only thing I was expecting was a bunch more or maybe my perception was fooled by the large peak and then fall-off. Things really went well from the July 4-7 but then tapered off. A few hang around to comment and revisit and I got a couple of chewings out (probably my fault, not complaining). I was sort of expecting the inertia to continue, even with the chewing outs (they are still interests and comments after all).

Hasta luego and Muchas Gracias again









Cheers and Saludos


----------



## radodrill

Well that's the typical trend; a lot of interest within the few days after the logs go public, then tapering off with a small peak just before the voting closes.


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Well that's the typical trend; a lot of interest within the few days after the logs go public, then tapering off with a small peak just before the voting closes.


Really?!! Well then I have to tell the guys to stick around for more to come cuz one felt he had his in the bag and the other, well you know, he is in my same position, seemingly impossible to catch up.

You do have to admit that 3 weeks is a very long period to sit it out! Most are determined in 10 days or less but we were forewarned of the time periods so we just have to suck it up, hehe.

Congratz on the success of the event. The results ARE evident. If I were someone, I would have given you at least a Bronze Star (kidding we are not at war, or wait, competitions ARE wars if not friendly ones)!

Cheers and Saludos

P.D. I am posting from Up & Away, FINALLY got it going as should be. Happy to report it OCs decently and is pretty snappy to boot! Just like I said, a "gaming -balloon", sort of hard to digest for some of the more orthodox fellas here, haha!
Cheers and Saludos


----------



## N2Gaming

Professionally my vote is leaning towareds Blue Moon but that's not happened because I have not taken the time to look at all the Pro build logs yet.


----------



## Chewman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Professionally my vote is leaning towareds Blue Moon but that's not happened because I have not taken the time to look at all the Pro build logs yet.

I commend you on actually reading the logs


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chewman* 
I commend you on actually reading the logs









Thanks, to me it's the only way to be non biased and not do the popular vote. I also like to know what I'd be up against should I enter the competition next year. Granted I don't think I'd fall under the Professional category but none the less it don't hurt to learn from *ALL* the Pro's.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks, to me it's the only way to be non biased and not do the popular vote. I also like to know what I'd be up against should I enter the competition next year. Granted I don't think I'd fall under the Professional category but none the less it don't hurt to learn from *ALL* the Pro's.









The intermediate category is taking forever for me to read through.
There are so many good entries this year(I'm not complaining).

It's going to be a close race in the Amateur category for sure.
3rd place is being fought for by three people all within 2 points of each other.
Haha, and 1st is getting to be really close now too, I'm betting there will be a number of sniper votes near the end though.
Just for added suspense, such a long time to wait for votes to come in, but good because it allows more people to have input and participate in the contest.
Hopefully we'll get even more completed entries next year.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah I think it would be benneficial for voters to be able to brows through the buils logs by watching Finished and completed Youtube videos of each contestant and if I was running the contest it would be mandated as a requirement.

It would make things go along much faster in the sense of the people wanting to look at all the builds prior to looking specifically at the ones they may end up voting on. 0.02 cents


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yeah I think it would be benneficial for voters to be able to brows through the buils logs by watching Finished and completed Youtube videos of each contestant and if I was running the contest it would be mandated as a requirement.

It would make things go along much faster in the sense of the people wanting to look at all the builds prior to looking specifically at the ones they may end up voting on. 0.02 cents


That would be good, but unfortunately it would be hard to get all contestants to either document with video or have access to video recording at all.
I would have had a video or two, but I ran out of time. Maybe after the contest is done I'll post it.

It would make for a much quicker review of the entries for sure but then you'd miss out on all the fun of reading through logs. I'm pretty sure I learned at least one interesting or useful thing from every log I've read so far.

It would also be neat to put some sort of fail-safe or guard in place to prevent those who haven't actually looked through all the logs from voting. 
I imagine something like that would be almost impossible to either make fair or enforce.


----------



## oliverw92

A very simple way to make people read the logs more is just to remove the preview pictures from the voting threads.


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
I would have had a video or two, but I ran out of time. Maybe after the contest is done I'll post it.


As far as I know, YOU CAN. That is, as long as you do not alter your mod. It is what Rado calls, further perspectives of the mod which I understand includes studio, outdoor, or pics overlooked to show in the rush, and vids.

I'm in my 3rd attempt to get something decent in a video out and will post in any moment luck blows my way, hehe.

Thought you might want to know. It just enriches your thread and the category and gives the guys more to see and admire...and another perspective!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


As far as I know, YOU CAN. That is, as long as you do not alter your mod. It is what Rado calls, further perspectives of the mod which I understand includes studio, outdoor, or pics overlooked to show in the rush, and vids.

I'm in my 3rd attempt to get something decent in a video out and will post in any moment luck blows my way, hehe.

Thought you might want to know. It just enriches your thread and the category and gives the guys more to see and admire...and another perspective!

Cheers and Saludos


When I msg'd him, he said that we weren't allowed to add anything to the "body of the log".









I guess I should get my video finished.


----------



## Papang

Uhhh, sorry and "the body of the log" is quiete correct. That is why I am just making my additions like a report, not the normal log fashion which is not the intent or correct.

Let's see who finishes first, the first to finish pays the first round, hehe.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


Uhhh, sorry and "the body of the log" is quiete correct. That is why I am just making my additions like a report, not the normal log fashion which is not the intent or correct.

Let's see who finishes first, the first to finish pays the first round, hehe.

Cheers and Saludos


Yeah, it makes sense. If all goes well I should have something together tonight. It's on like Azerbaijan.









I've got some time-lapse stuff I took with my SLR during the modding process(hence the pictures in my log of that timer module and such).

I'll probably take some more footage with my X10 since it's probably the best video capture device I own atm (not really big into video).


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
Yeah, it makes sense. If all goes well I should have something together tonight. It's on like Azerbaijan.









I've got some time-lapse stuff I took with my SLR during the modding process(hence the pictures in my log of that timer module and such).

I'll probably take some more footage with my X10 since it's probably the best video capture device I own atm (not really big into video).










I use a measly Kodak ZX-1 which is more for quickie uploads to Youtube and such than making a video of my mod: no flash, weak lens, NO PAUSE button (I really miss that) and no image stabilization-the crudest of vidcams but I can carry it anywhere at least. Lets see who can make the best of their equipment and I would like your criticism of the vid when done. It is the only way to improve, really! Your X-10 is probably way better than mine but it IS tricky to use.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey I was thinking more along the lines of a youtube video comprised of snapshots or your work log along w/some Intrumental Audio and possibly narrated audio explaining what the builder was thinking etc etc.


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey I was thinking more along the lines of a youtube video comprised of snapshots or your work log along w/some Intrumental Audio and possibly narrated audio explaining what the builder was thinking etc etc.









Now that is a great idea! Thanks N2 and it should make it a lot easier for those that don't particularly want to slog through 15 pages of stuff which might be the case of the majority. Something like stop motion but not so complicated because that is an art in itself!

Thnx for chipping in!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


The voting is most certainly up compared to last year.

2009 voting
Amateur: 144
Intermediate: 179
Professional: 258

Thus far for 2010 voting
Amateur: 273
Intermediate: 317
Professional: 410


With one week to go, I just updated Rado's figures as of today before going off to the movies.

The increases, percentage-wise are:

Amateurs: +89.6%
Intermediates: +77.1%
Professionals: +58.9%

Not so shabby at all, hehe! BTW, does anyone have last year's contest section visit figures so as to compare with this year's? That sheds a lot of light as to visitor totals to the threads. Of course, the ideal data to obtain is the "unique" visits but that is hard to glean as far as I know.

I am willing to bet that atleast a couple of the categories might just hit 100% increases in votes, and the visits should more or less follow the numbers. And not a single member has been canned so far,wow!

This kind of "change" is GOOD!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


Of course, the ideal data to obtain is the "unique" visits but that is hard to glean as far as I know.


You can easily find the screen names of all the members who posted in a thread (and how many posts they made) using the WhoPosted function built in to the forum. When in the forum index, in the replies column, click on the number beside the desired thread, and the WhoPosted for that thread will be opened in a new window.


----------



## Papang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


You can easily find the screen names of all the members who posted in a thread (and how many posts they made) using the WhoPosted function built in to the forum. When in the forum index, in the replies column, click on the number beside the desired thread, and the WhoPosted for that thread will be opened in a new window.



Yes Rado, I had seen the little icon on the margin but that only shows how many posts I had entered in the thread, altho in many cases I poke my head in to see some of the great comments on other guy's threads.

Rather, I meant the number at the far right column headed "Views". I sometimes go back to check and edit my thread just to make sure it is a little more polished. I calculate I have entered my own thread maybe close to 300-400 times. Not every visit merits an edit, it is sometimes just to make sure all posted is ok. My visits should not count as they are not unique and one might even think I am trying to inflate my "Views" number just to attract attention. It is an old trick some seasoned modders try to pull just to get more views on their thread with the hope of gaining more votes. Perfectly valid if you make your thread interesting by posting new stuff like the added perspectives you mentioned or some tip or even a short tutorial, anything valid to either educate others or enrichen the content of the thread.

Now "unique" visitors, even those that peek in to evaluate the thread for maybe the purpose of casting their votes, are the ones that really count. Repeat visits should not count as per the reason I gave. Like I mentioned elsewhere, he who has 3,000 views of individual and unique members is more valid and should be given more weight, than one with the same amount of total views but with 1,500 "repeat" views.

That data is valued as it stands to reason that the threads with the more "unique" views are those of the projects that are more voted-except in my case, hehe. Of course, "anomalies" happen but, rather I talk in general. Do you see a little more clearly what I refer to?

I am still working out a behavioral pattern of responses to see more clearly how results might turn out and this the 5th event I am evaluating and I am still adjusting my numbers. Of course this is just for my education and something I hope to give my opinion in the future, if requested, other than just an educated guess, hehe.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Papang

As of this moment, there have been 59,182 visits to all of the threads involved with or about the contest. I know these include the revisits/repeat views but I guess its like our evaluation of how many visits we have in our little forum each day. One of the webmasters reminded us that these include the bunch of bots that scan our forum to get data (which btw we permit to gather statistical data ourselves). I may be guilty of atleast 1,000 visits but I guess I am the only one to do so, hehe. Anyways, I calculate that the contest might end with around 90,000 visits, both unique and repeat. In a stretch, maybe 100,000!

Does anyone have stats on last year's visits? I poked my nose in last years but I don't remember seeing this much activity. Since the threads were cleared, there is no base for comparison except from the backups. Could someone help? I am sure it would be interesting to know.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Papang

Hijacking Rado's data again, this will the next to the last update given on voting performance between 2009 and 2010 for the Yearly contest.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
The voting is most certainly up compared to last year.

2009 voting
Amateur: 144
Intermediate: 179
Professional: 258

Thus far for 2010 voting
Amateur: 319
Intermediate: 357
Professional: 461

This boils down to the following increases in voting:

Amateurs: +121.5% --Wow!

Intermediates: 99.4%--Super!

Professionals: 78.6% -- Respectable, hmmmm...

I was betting that all categories would hit 100% increases but +78% is not shabby at all. Of course +121% for Amateurs is outstanding who have now become the new "stars" of the contest, a total flip-flop on last year. Yay noobs! Or newer modders or errr, "the Pros of Tomorrow", that's better. The future shines bright for mods at OCN, indeed!

Cheers and Saludos

P.D. Views/visits are at 66,068. This is unexpected, hmmm.


----------



## Papang

For the benefit of the number crunchers here, I am updating the contest votes at the closing of the voting process using Rad's previous info:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
The voting is most certainly up compared to last year.

2009 voting
Amateur: 144
Intermediate: 179
Professional: 258

2010 voting
Amateur: 326
Intermediate: 365
Professional: 468


Percentage-wise, the increases are:

Amateurs: +126.4%
Intermediates: +103.9%
Professionals: +81.4%

I guess a round of applause should be given for the best Case Mod Contest ever! Kudos and Congratz to all involved!

Cheers and Saludos

P.D. Total View/Visits are still pending as this is not over-just don't erase the numbers till I can count them!


----------



## radodrill

Well the results of the public polls are as follows:

Professional
First: -- Warfarin88 - Blue moon
Second: -- shinji2k - whiteout
Third: -- ne(V)esis - Orb Fortress

Intermediate
First: -- iwok88 - Barrel Proyect
Second: -- Chewman - Project Âµ.R.G.E
Third: -- Papang - Up and Away

Amateur
First: -- otterpopjunkie - Theatre Cassette Deck
Second: -- Sparhawk - Silence
Third: -- frigginacky - Graphite

Now it's down to the guest judges to finish making their decisions on the winners for the special categories.


----------



## Syrillian

Three cheers for the Winners!

"Hip-Hip-Hooray!"








"Hip-Hip-Hooray!"








"Hip-Hip-Hooray!"


----------



## shinji2k

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Papang

Thanks to all for making this a very memorable event. It was tough but I agree, it was as fair as it gets. No complaints here!

I hope everyone is up to making next year's bigger and better!

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Sparhawk

Congrats all! Was thrilled to participate in this years contest! I even managed to place.


----------



## ne(V)esis

Hi there!

First of all, I mean this was a very tight competition! Actually I thought that would not qualify in any of the three first places in my category.

It remains for me to congratulate all those who participated in this contest as expected by all, who won the first three best places in the three categories and especially my colleagues Iwok and PaPang.

I want to thank everyone who voted for me and they gave me their support gradually. As it is for them, I could achieve my vote and stay in 3rd place! 
Thanks to Rado, Chipp and all the organizers / moderators who were on the lookout for that competition, as I have been reading that this year there was record of participants, voting and visits to all post! Great, hopefully next year there is an even bigger competition, with many more participants and more prizes for everyone!

Finally, I again invite all those that not signed up or don't registered to participate this year, do so for the contest of next year, it is very gratifying to know as many people as creative and capable, many projects and above all, participation is Best of all! Simply everyone who participated this year, have won even if not the best places, but always present to keep continuing their careers as modders!

Again, humbly thank you all for your votes and your comments! 
Thanks

Cheers and a lot of saludos!
*ne(V)esis*


----------



## nckid4u

Congrats to all winners. This was an amazing group of mods.


----------



## shinji2k

Any word on when the special category winners will be announced? I guess that also goes for the random drawing.


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Any word on when the special category winners will be announced? I guess that also goes for the random drawing.


Same goes for me, but you know me.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Any word on when the special category winners will be announced? I guess that also goes for the random drawing.

Should be by the first of August


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Thanks to the mods for putting this together, as well as everyone that put the time in. I know I learned a few tricks reading through the logs - so I hope next year is even bigger and badder!


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie*


Thanks to the mods for putting this together, as well as everyone that put the time in. I know I learned a few tricks reading through the logs - so I hope next year is even bigger and badder!


I also learned some things... ...I think next year I'll build mine out of a outhouse, Yugo, toaster, or something like that... lol.


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
I also learned some things... ...I think next year I'll build mine out of a outhouse, Yugo, toaster, or something like that... lol.

Wot, not alcohol related?


----------



## Papang

Excuse me Rado, but is it a custom here to hand out like contest certificates or contest place diplomas?

I know it may sound like another "quaint" thing from us down here in Mexico but these "little" things mean a lot to some of the guys. They can print it out and frame it like their college diplomas (do they still give paper diplomas out yet?-kidding!). I don't mean paper ones but rather the electronic kind that is a printable file (.pdf?).

That way if they were asked "You won what place in the Case Mod contest WHERE? I don't believe you!" And they can say "Yes at OCN, here is my diploma/certificate, I am proud to say!"

I know it sounds funny, but is this possible or is it done? We still hang on the old customs down here (not me, I'm cool, hehe).

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Warfarin88

I just wanted to give a belated shout out to all the competitors this year. I didn't vote for every mod that placed this year, but every one was certainly worthy!








To a great contest this year.

I cant wait to see the special awards results!


----------



## iwok88

Today is the day to find out who the winners of the special categories. good luck to all.

I want to know who will win lol


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iwok88*


Today is the day to find out who the winners of the special categories. good luck to all.

I want to know who will win lol


I sure hope we find out today. Things have been pretty quiet.


----------



## oliverw92

Today was just a hopeful date i believe - not actually set in stone


----------



## radodrill

There has been some discussion in the judges forum; possibly later this evening there will be an official announcement.


----------



## iwok88

even in the afternoon will be, and I want to know who the winners are


----------



## radodrill

Winner's list is posted here


----------



## Papang

Thnx Rado! Again the info as promised! Congratz on re-setting the bar for future Yearly Mod Contest, very high indeed!
















Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Papang

A little belated but as mentioned, I am tallying the accumulated views of all threads for the contest as of Aug/07/10 @ 7PM:

Discussion thread: 21,935
Information thread: 8916
Registration Thread: 120
Sum of all 3 category Voting threads: 16,287
Sum of individual Mod Project threads: 59,273

Total: 106,531 views

My own project thread managed 5,041 views which has fallen to 4th place below Warfarin, shinji and Iwok's threads which is just about right for my votes and place I got, I guess. Funny thing is that folks are still peeking into all of the threads after 1 week and I am sure that there will be more in the future but at a more relaxed pace.

So, in conclusion, either a heck of a lot of people are being drawn toward these mods or someone is clicking like crazy to raise the numbers (kidding!) but these numbers would be classified as a success in most other places-Congratz to all involved again!

I hope these numbers will go up again next year and I am really expecting bigger and better things to come.

Cheers and Saludos


----------

